# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ծննդաբերությանը ներկա ամուսին

## Գաղթական

Էսօր մեկի հետ վիճեցի..
ինքը համարում էր, թե ծննդաբերության ժամանակ ներկա գտնվելը տղամարդու գործ չի..
ես, օրինակ, 2 անգամ էլ ներկա եմ եղել երեխեքիս ծնվելուց ու համարում եմ, որ դա ամենահրաշալի զգացողություններիցա, որ մարդ կարող է ապրել..

դե իհարկե չմոռանանք նաև կնոջը քաջալերելը..

իսկ դո՞ւք ինչ կասեք սրա մասին:

----------

Arpine (19.11.2016), CactuSoul (19.11.2016), Աթեիստ (19.11.2016), Արշակ (19.11.2016), Ուլուանա (19.11.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

Ուսանող ժամանակ ներկա եմ գտնվել մոտ 4 բնական ծնունդի ու 11 կեսարյան [ տենց եսիմինչ թիվ չի, բայց դե ] ու էդ բոլորը ունեցել են մեկ նմանություն՝ մամաները լավ անհանգիստ են եղել [ անգամ բազմածիները]։ Էդ դեպքում շատ լավ կլիներ, որ իրանց կողքը հարազատ մեկը լիներ, որ իրանք շատ չլարվեին։ Էնպես չի, որ տակից դուրս չեն գալիս, բայց դե…։
Եթե բնական եղանակով ա ծնունդը՝ իմ կարծիքով կենցաղային խոչընդոտներ են։ Հայաստանի ներկայիս պայմանները թույլ չեն տալիս վիրահատարանում լրացուցիչ մարդ։ Անգամ ուսանողներին էր դժվար էստեղ հասնելը։ Սկսում ա բժշկական անձնակազմի պահվածքից վերջանում ա անհանգիստ, ամեն վայրկյան կռվի պատրաստ պապաներից, պալատի ստերիլության պայմանները պահելուց ու էդպես։  Եթե կեսարյան հատումով ա՝ ըստ իս չի կարելի, որտև դա իրանից վիրահատություն ա ներկայացնում։ Կարող ա տեղում պապան վատանա, մամային թողած իրա հետևից ընկնեն։ 
Երևի, եթե թրեյնինգների գնան, մոտավորապես իմանան իրանց  ինչ ա սպասվում, ինչի դեպքում ինչ կարա լինի etc. ապա կարելի ա մտածել էդ ուղղությամբ։ Բնական ծնունդի ժամանակ դա պետք ա լինի երկու ծնողի գիտակցված ու փոխհամաձայնեցված որոշումը։ Չեմ կարծում, որ վատ բան կա։ 

Հ.Գ.Ինձ միշտ զարմացնում ա կինոներում բժիշկների ու քույրերի  հանգստությունը, ծնողների անկաշկանդ վիճակը։ Էն որ պապաները պորտալարը կտրում են, 15 րոպե ուրախանում են ու էդպես վերջանում ա։ Տենաս իրականում ո՞նց ա:

----------

CactuSoul (19.11.2016), Աթեիստ (19.11.2016), Գաղթական (19.11.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հ.Գ.Ինձ միշտ զարմացնում ա կինոներում բժիշկների ու քույրերի  հանգստությունը, ծնողների անկաշկանդ վիճակը։ Էն որ պապաները պորտալարը կտրում են, 15 րոպե ուրախանում են ու էդպես վերջանում ա։ Տենաս իրականում ո՞նց ա:


այ պորտալար չեմ կտրել..
չնայած՝ երկու անգամ էլ առաջարկեցին:
չգիտեմ՝ մի տեսակ հոգեբանական «բարդույթ» ա մոտս առաջանում մորն ու մանկանն իրարից բաժանել ))

ստերիլիզացիայի բացակայությունն ինձ համար էլ էր զարմանալի..
անգամ խալաթ չէին խնդրել հագնել..
միայն ձեռքերդ ես ալկոհոլային քսուքով պրտում ու պրծ..

ու ընդհանրապես, եթե մոր ու նորածնի վիճակը նորմալա, երկրորդ օրը բոլորով տուն եք գնում )))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ստերիլության պահերով Հայաստանը նախնադարում ա: Մինչև հիմա չեն սովորել, որ գերստերիլ պահելով ամեն ինչ ներհիվանդանոցային ինֆեկցիայի ռիսկերը մեծացնում են: 

Ես էլ եմ Հայաստանում լիքը ծննդաբերությունների ներկա գտնվել: Ու էն դերը, որ կնոջ համար պիտի ամուսինը կատարեր, ուսանողներով էինք կատարում: Ուղղակի ձեռքը բռնել, քաջալերել: Ի՞նչ վատ կլիներ, եթե երեխայի հայրը դա աներ:

Էստեղ մեր բաժանմունքը հենց ծնարանի կողքն ա: Հաճախ ա պատահում, որ միջանցքով անցնելիս կծկանքների մեջ գտնվող կանանց եմ հանդիպում: Միշտ ամուսինները կողքին են: Ճիշտ ա՝ հաճախ մոլորված, չիմանալով ոնց օգնեն, բայց կողքին են, ու ինձ թվում ա՝ կնոջ համար դա ահագին մեծ բան ա: 

Կեսարյանի պահով մի քիչ տատանվում եմ, որովհետև կեսարյանն ի վերջո վիրահատություն ա, կինն էլ անգիտակից ա, ու քաջալերանքի կարիք չկա, բայց ծննդաբերության դեպքում միանշանակ կարծում եմ պետք ա հայրը ներկա գտնվի, իսկ ստերիլությունն էլ պարանոյիկ չպետք ա ընդունվի: 

Հայաստանում երևի շոկի մեջ կընկնեն, եթե ասեմ, որ ամառը վիրահատվելիս իմ ոտքով քայլել եմ դեպի վիրահատարան ու գիտակից վիճակում պառկել վիրահատական սեղանին՝ առանց որևէ կերպ ստերիլիզացիայի ենթարկվելու: Մենակ միօգտագործման հիվանդանոցային շորեր էի հագել, բայց գուլպաներս նույնիսկ հագս էին: Ոչ մի ինֆեկցիա, վերքն առաջնային ձգումով լավացավ:

----------

Progart (28.01.2019), Մուշու (19.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2016)

----------


## Freeman

Եթե բժշկին չեն խանգարի, թող գտնվեն))
Բայց հայորդի պապաների մեծ մասը ավել պրոբլեմներ են ստեղծելու, մանավանդ եթե ծննդաբերությունը բարդ լինի:

----------


## GriFFin

> այ պորտալար չեմ կտրել..
> չնայած՝ երկու անգամ էլ առաջարկեցին:
> չգիտեմ՝ մի տեսակ հոգեբանական «բարդույթ» ա մոտս առաջանում մորն ու մանկանն իրարից բաժանել ))
> 
> ստերիլիզացիայի բացակայությունն ինձ համար էլ էր զարմանալի..
> անգամ խալաթ չէին խնդրել հագնել..
> միայն ձեռքերդ ես ալկոհոլային քսուքով պրտում ու պրծ..
> 
> ու ընդհանրապես, եթե մոր ու նորածնի վիճակը նորմալա, երկրորդ օրը բոլորով տուն եք գնում )))


Էդ էդքան էլ բացակայություն չի, հիմա համարվում ա, որ պապան դրանից ավել բան կարա չանի։ 
Մի բան ասեմ, ստեղ էդ ամենը շատ բարդ ա։ Որտև քիչ չեն դեպքերը, երբ անկապ պահում են ծննդատանը զուտ նրա համար, որ վճարովի պալատ ա։

----------


## GriFFin

> Կեսարյանի պահով մի քիչ տատանվում եմ, որովհետև կեսարյանն ի վերջո վիրահատություն ա, կինն էլ անգիտակից ա, ու քաջալերանքի կարիք չկա, բայց ծննդաբերության դեպքում միանշանակ կարծում եմ պետք ա հայրը ներկա գտնվի, իսկ ստերիլությունն էլ պարանոյիկ չպետք ա ընդունվի:


Սպինալ ա անզգայացումը՝ գիտակից ա կինը։ 
Ամեն դեպքում էն չի կեսարյանին մարդ թողնելը, ոնց որ ասենք ապենդեկտոմիային երեխու մաման վիրասրահում լինի։ Մենք, բժիշկներով իբր հասկանում ենք ամեն ինչ, բայց քիչ չեն վատացողները։ Իսկ եթե մարդ լինի, ով ընդհանրապես չի հասկանում՝ պատկերացնու՞մ եք ինչ կռիվներ կլինեն։ Կամ ասենք, եթե վիրասրահում ուշագնաց լինի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սպինալ ա անզգայացումը՝ գիտակից ա կինը։ 
> Ամեն դեպքում էն չի կեսարյանին մարդ թողնելը, ոնց որ ասենք ապենդեկտոմիային երեխու մաման վիրասրահում լինի։ Մենք, բժիշկներով իբր հասկանում ենք ամեն ինչ, բայց քիչ չեն վատացողները։ Իսկ եթե մարդ լինի, ով ընդհանրապես չի հասկանում՝ պատկերացնու՞մ եք ինչ կռիվներ կլինեն։ Կամ ասենք, եթե վիրասրահում ուշագնաց լինի։


Հը՞, հիմա սպինա՞լ են անում։ Մեր վախտերով բացառապես ընդհանուր էր։

----------


## GriFFin

> Հը՞, հիմա սպինա՞լ են անում։ Մեր վախտերով բացառապես ընդհանուր էր։


Հա։ ։Դ որոշ հարցերում առաջ գնացել ենք։

----------


## armine.kobelyan

Երբ սպասում էինք աղջկաս ծնունդին, բժիշկն առաջարկեց, որ պապան կամ հարազատ մեկը կարող է լինել կողքիս, մեր պապան միանգամից հրաժարվեց, որոշել էինք, որ քույրս կլինի, բայց շտապ կեսարյան արեցին: Ի դեպ, իմ ոտքով գնացել եմ վիրահատարան, ինքս նստել, որ նոր մեջքից անզգայացրել են,ամբողջ վիրահատության ընթացքում արթուն եմ եղել, իսկ վերջում արդեն զգում էի կարելը ու ,ինչպես անեստեզիոլոգը ադեց, նենց անզգայացեւմ եմ արել, որ մարդը իրա ոտքով գնաց վիրահատարանից

----------


## armine.kobelyan

Վերևում կեսն եկավ, տղայիս ժամանակ նշանակված օրը կեսրյան են արել, նորից անզգայացումը չի ազդել, վերջում ցավերին չդիմանալու պատճառով լրիվ քբացրեցին
Էսքան գրեցի, որ ասեմ կուզեի ամուսինս կողքս լիներ ու պրակտիկանտի փոխարեն ինքը ձեռքս բռներ, պարտադիր չէ վիրահատարանի սեղանը տեսներ, համ էլ ամուսնու ներկայությամբ բժիշկներն ավելի,զգոն են թե իրենց արտահայտություններում, թե արարքներում

Отправлено с моего D5803 через Tapatalk

----------


## GriFFin

> Երբ սպասում էինք աղջկաս ծնունդին, բժիշկն առաջարկեց, որ պապան կամ հարազատ մեկը կարող է լինել կողքիս, մեր պապան միանգամից հրաժարվեց, որոշել էինք, որ քույրս կլինի, բայց շտապ կեսարյան արեցին: Ի դեպ, իմ ոտքով գնացել եմ վիրահատարան, ինքս նստել, որ նոր մեջքից անզգայացրել են,ամբողջ վիրահատության ընթացքում արթուն եմ եղել, իսկ վերջում արդեն զգում էի կարելը ու ,ինչպես անեստեզիոլոգը ադեց, նենց անզգայացեւմ եմ արել, որ մարդը իրա ոտքով գնաց վիրահատարանից


Ո՞ր հիվանդանոցի մասին ա խոսքը։   Անեսթեզիայի իմաստը ցավը նվազագույնին հասցնելն ա։ Նորմալ ա, որ գործողությունների ինչ որ ծավալ զգացել եք։

----------


## murmushka

Մարգարյանում, ինձ երկրորդ կեսարյանի ժամանակ արդեն էրեբունիում կրկնակի չափաբաժին սրսկեցին, որովհետև մեկ չափաբաժնից հետո ես դեռ կեսը զգում էի ու շարժում, բայց խնդիրներ եղան, երկարեց վիրահատությունը վերջում ստիպված լրիվ անզգայացրեցին, ու երևի դա ճիշտ էր ցավին էլ չէի դիմանում

----------


## GriFFin

> Մարգարյանում, ինձ երկրորդ կեսարյանի ժամանակ արդեն էրեբունիում կրկնակի չափաբաժին սրսկեցին, որովհետև մեկ չափաբաժնից հետո ես դեռ կեսը զգում էի ու շարժում, բայց խնդիրներ եղան, երկարեց վիրահատությունը վերջում ստիպված լրիվ անզգայացրեցին, ու երևի դա ճիշտ էր ցավին էլ չէի դիմանում


Փաստորեն թողնում են։ Ես հանրապետական եմ միշտ եղել, էս 2 տարվա ընթացքում  երբեք պապա չեմ տեսել։  ։Դ

----------


## Chuk

Ես եղել եմ, չէի ասի որ իմ համար ամենահաճելի զգացումներն էին, բայց եթե կինս հաջորդ անգամ էլի ուզի որ լինեմ, կլինեմ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Apsara (26.11.2016), CactuSoul (19.11.2016), GriFFin (20.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Գաղթական (19.11.2016), Մուշու (19.11.2016)

----------


## Lion

Ես չեմ եղել, քանի որ գտնում եմ դա սխալ, դե կինս էլ չուզեց: Ուղղակի էսթետիկ չի, էլի, այդ պահերին կինը մի քանի վայրկյան իր կանացի տեսքը մի քիչ կորցնում է, եսիմ, ինձ թվում է մեր պապերը էս հարցում ճիշտ էին: Բայց դե բնականաբար, եթե կինս նորից այդ վիճակում լինի և ուզենա իմ ներկա լինելը, կլինեմ...

----------


## GriFFin

> Ես չեմ եղել, քանի որ գտնում եմ դա սխալ, դե կինս էլ չուզեց: Ուղղակի էսթետիկ չի, էլի, այդ պահերին կինը մի քանի վայրկյան իր կանացի տեսքը մի քիչ կորցնում է, եսիմ, ինձ թվում է մեր պապերը էս հարցում ճիշտ էին: Բայց դե բնականաբար, եթե կինս նորից այդ վիճակում լինի և ուզենա իմ ներկա լինելը, կլինեմ...


Ո՞նց ա կորցնում իրա կանացի տեսքը կատարելով էն ինչ անում ա միայն կինը։ ։Դ wha??

----------

CactuSoul (19.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Quyr Qery (20.11.2016), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2017), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2016)

----------


## Lion

Դե, ոչ էսթետիկ պահեր կան, որ լինում են, բժիշկները կհաստատեն: Ասենք, օրինակ, ծննդաբերելիս ծգվելիս, ասում են, հնարավոր է կնոջ մոտ աղիքային արտադրություն լինի...

----------


## GriFFin

> Դե, ոչ էսթետիկ պահեր կան, որ լինում են, բժիշկները կհաստատեն: Ասենք, օրինակ, ծննդաբերելիս ծգվելիս, ասում են, հնարավոր է կնոջ մոտ աղիքային արտադրություն լինի...


Հա, դրան գումարած կարա բազուկի գույն դառնա, քրտնի  անմարդկային ուժ գործադրելու պատճառով։ Կարևորն, որ էդ ամենը չի ազդի ամուսնու վրա, երբ կինը իրոք ուզենա, որ կողքին լինի։
Սկզբերում գրածս միտքը բացեմ՝ շատ կանայք կամաչեն, որ իրանց ամուսինը ներկա լինի/ կամաչեն ասել։ Ինչը իմ համար ինչքան ուժ ունի սխալ ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սկզբերում գրածս միտքը բացեմ՝ շատ կանայք կամաչեն, որ իրանց ամուսինը ներկա լինի/ կամաչեն ասել։ Ինչը իմ համար ինչքան ուժ ունի սխալ ա։


Հա, ես էլ եմ համաձայն, որ սխալ ա։ Ինձ համար միանշանակ ա, որ եթե ծննդաբերելու եմ, ուրեմն երեխայի հայրը պիտի ներսում լինի։

----------

Մուշու (19.11.2016)

----------


## Մուշու

> Հա, ես էլ եմ համաձայն, որ սխալ ա։ Ինձ համար միանշանակ ա, որ եթե ծննդաբերելու եմ, ուրեմն երեխայի հայրը պիտի ներսում լինի։


Երեխայի հայրը արտահայտությունը շատ լավն էր, թե չէ բոլորը կպած գրում են ամուսինը, ասես կինը առանց ամուսին երեխա ունենալ չի կարող:

----------


## GriFFin

Ամուսին նշանակում ա կողակից, կենակից, զուգակից։
Հ.Գ. հարգում ենք բոլորին։

----------


## Lion

Դե, զույգի ընտրության հարցն է, բան չասացի: Ամեն դեպքում, ասում են, որ կան հետազոտություններ, ըստ որոնց այդ պրոցեսին ներկա լինելը ազդում է տղամարդու համար կնոջ ձգողականության վրա, նույնիսկ կարող է հոգեբանական իմպոտենցիայի հիմք դառնալ - տղամարդը, տեսնելով, թե ինչպես է տառապում կինը <իր պատճառով>, էլ ոչ սեքս կուզի, ոչ էլ այդ կնոջը կամ գոնե ավելի քիչ կուզի: Ասում են...

----------


## GriFFin

> Դե, զույգի ընտրության հարցն է, բան չասացի: Ամեն դեպքում, ասում են, որ կան հետազոտություններ, ըստ որոնց այդ պրոցեսին ներկա լինելը ազդում է տղամարդու համար կնոջ ձգողականության վրա, նույնիսկ կարող է հոգեբանական իմպոտենցիայի հիմք դառնալ - տղամարդը, տեսնելով, թե ինչպես է տառապում կինը <իր պատճառով>, էլ ոչ սեքս կուզի, ոչ էլ այդ կնոջը կամ գոնե ավելի քիչ կուզի: Ասում են...


Էդ 1920թվականի տվյալներով։ ։Դ

----------


## Gayl

> Դե, զույգի ընտրության հարցն է, բան չասացի: Ամեն դեպքում, ասում են, որ կան հետազոտություններ, ըստ որոնց այդ պրոցեսին ներկա լինելը ազդում է տղամարդու համար կնոջ ձգողականության վրա, նույնիսկ կարող է հոգեբանական իմպոտենցիայի հիմք դառնալ - տղամարդը, տեսնելով, թե ինչպես է տառապում կինը <իր պատճառով>, էլ ոչ սեքս կուզի, ոչ էլ այդ կնոջը կամ գոնե ավելի քիչ կուզի: Ասում են...


Ու էլ երբեք չի հղիացնի կնոջը ։))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե, զույգի ընտրության հարցն է, բան չասացի: Ամեն դեպքում, ասում են, որ կան հետազոտություններ, ըստ որոնց այդ պրոցեսին ներկա լինելը ազդում է տղամարդու համար կնոջ ձգողականության վրա, նույնիսկ կարող է հոգեբանական իմպոտենցիայի հիմք դառնալ - տղամարդը, տեսնելով, թե ինչպես է տառապում կինը <իր պատճառով>, էլ ոչ սեքս կուզի, ոչ էլ այդ կնոջը կամ գոնե ավելի քիչ կուզի: Ասում են...


Առաջին անգամ եմ նման բան լսում: Հղու՞մ հետազոտությանը: Եթե էդպես լիներ, արևմուտքում ընդունելի ստանդարտը ներկա գտնվելը չէր լինի: Ու շատ հակառակը, շատ տղամարդիկ իրենց կնոջն ավելի են գնահատում ու սիրում, երբ տեսնում են, թե ինչերի միջով է անցնում երեխա ունենալու համար: 

Հայաստանում դեպքեր եմ հիշում դասախոսներիս պատմած, որ մեկ-մեկ երեխայի հոր թևից քաշել, զոռով ծնարան են մտցրել, որ ձեն կտրացնեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամուսին նշանակում ա կողակից, կենակից, զուգակից։
> Հ.Գ. հարգում ենք բոլորին։


Չէ դե, ամուսին բառը չեմ օգտագործում, որովհետև պարտադիր չի, որ երեխայի հայրը կնոջ հետ ամուսնացած լինի, ինչպես և պարտադիր չի, որ կնոջ հետ ամուսնացած տղամարդը երեխայի հայրը լինի:

----------

GriFFin (19.11.2016), Մուշու (19.11.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

> Չէ դե, ամուսին բառը չեմ օգտագործում, որովհետև պարտադիր չի, որ երեխայի հայրը կնոջ հետ ամուսնացած լինի, ինչպես և պարտադիր չի, որ կնոջ հետ ամուսնացած տղամարդը երեխայի հայրը լինի:


Հա, հասկանում եմ։ Պարտադիր չի, որ հայր լինի, կարող ա և մայր լինի, 2րդ։ Բայց ամուսին տերմինը ավելի եմ նախընտրում։ Իմաստ չտեսա էդ հարցի շուրջ ծավալվելու։  ։Դ ։Դ

----------


## Lion

> Էդ 1920թվականի տվյալներով։ ։Դ


Լավ, մի քարկոծեք, ահա, սենց մի բան նկատի ունեի


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Роды с мужем: "против"

Некоторые женщины считают, что присутствие мужа при родах только мешает. Во время схваток и самого процесса родов они не могут избавиться от мысли, что муж — это "источник" их страданий. Ведь сейчас им так тяжело, а он от этого избавлен.

Также муж может испытывать вину за то, что никак не может помочь своей жене. Усугубляется это тем, что жена может стать раздражительной и срываться на муже, кричать на него и говорить, что он всё делает неправильно.

Роды с мужем могут не только не укрепить семью, а наоборот, быть толчком к развалу, особенно если и до этого в отношениях не все было гладко.

Муж может не рассчитать свои силы и в ответственный момент впасть в панику или в обморок, и перетянуть все внимание врачей на себя. Нельзя быть уверенной на все 100% в том, что супруг останется спокойным и рассудительным.

Противницы родов с мужем считают, что рождение должно быть тайной, а в женщине должна оставаться загадка. Мужу совершенно незачем знать такие анатомические подробности организма.

Есть категория женщин, которые стесняются, поэтому против родов с мужем. Их смущает, что муж увидит жену в неприглядном виде: лохматую, стонущую от боли, не находящей себе места, в разных позах, с ужасом представляют, что муж будет водить в туалет... Или вообще увидит кровь, слизь, остатки плаценты, кровавую пуповину. Думая о том, как они выглядят в данный момент, женщины будут отвлекаться от самого процесса родов.

Но самый главный аргумент против родов с мужем, это то, что после всего увиденного муж может потерять к жене всякий сексуальный интерес! Более того, мужчина может даже испытывать отвращение к некогда любимой женщине и станет относиться к ней после родов только как к матери его ребенка. И этот факт подтвердят многие мужчины! А помочь в этом сможет только опытный психолог.

Вот что рассказывает одна рожавшая с мужем: "После родов с мужем я заметила в поведении своего супруга некоторые изменения. Он как будто отдалился от меня, стал чужим, целовал только в щеку и избегал близости. Если же секс у нас и случался, то всё происходило быстро и без эмоций. Мне он объяснял это тем, что не может забыть увиденное во время родов. Хотя прошел уже целый год! Я записала его к специалисту, и вроде бы, потихоньку всё налаживается".

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժողովուրդ, իսկ հետամուսնական սեքսի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ Ասում են, կինը պետք ա ամուսնանալուց հետո էլ կույս մնա, որովհետև կարող ա ամուսնուց բաժանվի, իսկ ոչ կույս կնոջը էլ հետո ո՞վ ա առնելու։

----------

VisTolog (21.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ հետամուսնական սեքսի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ Ասում են, կինը պետք ա ամուսնանալուց հետո էլ կույս մնա, որովհետև կարող ա ամուսնուց բաժանվի, իսկ ոչ կույս կնոջը էլ հետո ո՞վ ա առնելու։


Քանի որ իմ կարծիքով դու սեքսի մեծագույն վարպետ ես ուրեմն արի հենց քեզանից էլ սկսենք։
Կարաս նենց տարբերակ ասես, որ աղջկա հետ սեքս անելուց հետո կուսաթաղանթը չճղվի։ Դե մարդ ես կարող ա օրերից մի օր օրինակ իմ բախտն էլ բերի ու աղջկա հետ սեքս անեմ....ձևը իմանանք , որ հետո էդ աղջկան կարողանանք ամուսնացնենք։

----------


## Freeman

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ հետամուսնական սեքսի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ Ասում են, կինը պետք ա ամուսնանալուց հետո էլ կույս մնա, որովհետև կարող ա ամուսնուց բաժանվի, իսկ ոչ կույս կնոջը էլ հետո ո՞վ ա առնելու։


Կուսաթաղանթը չլուծվող պրոբլեմ չի։

----------


## GriFFin

> Լավ, մի քարկոծեք, ահա, սենց մի բան նկատի ունեի
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Роды с мужем: "против"
> 
> Некоторые женщины считают, что присутствие мужа при родах только мешает. Во время схваток и самого процесса родов они не могут избавиться от мысли, что муж — это "источник" их страданий. Ведь сейчас им так тяжело, а он от этого избавлен.
> 
> Также муж может испытывать вину за то, что никак не может помочь своей жене. Усугубляется это тем, что жена может стать раздражительной и срываться на муже, кричать на него и говорить, что он всё делает неправильно.
> 
> ...


Ես գիտական հոդված կամ հետազոտությունների արդյունք էի սպասում, ոչ թե տգետ տնային տնտեսուհու բլոգային գրառում։ ։Դ էս ի՞նչ էր։

----------


## anslov

> Էսօր մեկի հետ վիճեցի..
> ինքը համարում էր, թե ծննդաբերության ժամանակ ներկա գտնվելը տղամարդու գործ չի..
> ես, օրինակ, 2 անգամ էլ ներկա եմ եղել երեխեքիս ծնվելուց ու համարում եմ, որ դա ամենահրաշալի զգացողություններիցա, որ մարդ կարող է ապրել..
> 
> դե իհարկե չմոռանանք նաև կնոջը քաջալերելը..
> 
> իսկ դո՞ւք ինչ կասեք սրա մասին:


Ես կասեմ, որ այդ ներկա գտնվելը հակաբնական է: 
Կենդանական աշխարհում *ես* չգիտեմ մի դեպք, որ կենդանին ծծնդաբերում է որձի ներկայությամբ: Անգամ հակառակը, որձից փախչում է, որովհտեև մեծ է վտանգը որ որձը նորածին ձագին կսպանի-կոչնչացնի: Մարդն էլ բնական արարած է, ու պատկանում է կաթնասունների տեսակին:
Դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե *պետք լինի*, ապա ամուսինը դա չպետք է անի: Ասենք մենակ են մնացել ու ծնդաբերությունը պետք է ընդունել, քանի որ բժիշկ չկա մոտակայքում:  Ոնց որ ասենք պատերազմի դաշտում եթե պետք է օգնես վիրավորին:

Իսկ հենց էնպես, զուտ հրաշալի զգացողությունների համար՞՞՞ ... 

Եթե դու ամենահրաշալի զգացողություններ ես ունեցել, դա չի նշանակում որ ես էլ դա կունենամ: Եթե ես տեսեմ ռեալում իմ սիրածին անասելի ցավերի մեջ, ապա դրանցի մենակ տանջանքներ կունենամ: Ու գլխավորը- անիմաստ տանջնանքներ: Ու կապ չունի, որ այդ ցավերի պրոցեսում ծնվում է իմ երեխան:

Միակ իմաստը կոնկրտ էս դեպքում կարող է լինել այն, որ չես վստահում բժիշկներին ու ուզում ես քո աչքով տեսնել որ իրանց գոնե մինիմալը անում են: Իսկ սա հնարավորության դեպքում կարող են անել նաև այլ անձինք:

----------

Gayl (19.11.2016), Lion (20.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կասեմ, որ այդ ներկա գտնվելը հակաբնական է: 
> Կենդանական աշխարհում *ես* չգիտեմ մի դեպք, որ կենդանին ծծնդաբերում է որձի ներկայությամբ: Անգամ հակառակը, որձից փախչում է, որովհտեև մեծ է վտանգը որ որձը նորածին ձագին կսպանի-կոչնչացնի: Մարդն էլ բնական արարած է, ու պատկանում է կաթնասունների տեսակին:
> Դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե *պետք լինի*, ապա ամուսինը դա չպետք է անի: Ասենք մենակ են մնացել ու ծնդաբերությունը պետք է ընդունել, քանի որ բժիշկ չկա մոտակայքում:  Ոնց որ ասենք պատերազմի դաշտում եթե պետք է օգնես վիրավորին:
> 
> Իսկ հենց էնպես, զուտ հրաշալի զգացողությունների համար՞՞՞ ... 
> 
> Եթե դու ամենահրաշալի զգացողություններ ես ունեցել, դա չի նշանակում որ ես էլ դա կունենամ: Եթե ես տեսեմ ռեալում իմ սիրածին անասելի ցավերի մեջ, ապա դրանցի մենակ տանջանքներ կունենամ: Ու գլխավորը- անիմաստ տանջնանքներ: Ու կապ չունի, որ այդ ցավերի պրոցեսում ծնվում է իմ երեխան:
> 
> Միակ իմաստը կոնկրտ էս դեպքում կարող է լինել այն, որ չես վստահում բժիշկներին ու ուզում ես քո աչքով տեսնել որ իրանց գոնե մինիմալը անում են: Իսկ սա հնարավորության դեպքում կարող են անել նաև այլ անձինք:


Սեփական տանջանքների մասին խոսելն ահագին էգոիստական բան ա, երբ քո ներկայությամբ կնոջդ տանջանքներն ահագին պիտի թեթևանան։ 

Ծննդաբերության ողջ պրոցեսն ընդհանրապես մոտ 15-17 ժամ ա, որի ընթացքում բժիշկը մի քանի ժամը մեկ գալիս ա, ստուգում ա՝ ամեն ինչ կարգին ա, թողնում, գնում ա։ Ու մենակ վերջին 1-2 ժամում ա ակտիվորեն ներկա գտնվում։ Ու էս բոլոր ժամերի ընթացքում կինն ահավոր տանջանքների մեջ ա լինում։ Սարսափելի։ Ուղղակի բառերով նկարագրելի չի։ Ու փաստացիորեն ինքն էդ ընթացքում մենակ ա մնում։ Ինչքանո՞վ ա մարդկային թույլ տալը, որ էն մարդը, որը քո երեխային ա աշխարհ բերում, էդպես ժամերով ու մենակով տանջվի։ Թե՞ տղամարդու նուրբ նյարդերը շատ ափսոս են, ու կարող ա սիրտը չդիմանա էդ տեսարանին։

----------

Apsara (26.11.2016), CactuSoul (21.11.2016), GriFFin (20.11.2016), murmushka (19.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Quyr Qery (20.11.2016), Աթեիստ (20.11.2016), Մուշու (20.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2016), Ուլուանա (20.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես կասեմ, որ այդ ներկա գտնվելը հակաբնական է: 
> Կենդանական աշխարհում *ես* չգիտեմ մի դեպք, որ կենդանին ծծնդաբերում է որձի ներկայությամբ: Անգամ հակառակը, որձից փախչում է, որովհտեև մեծ է վտանգը որ որձը նորածին ձագին կսպանի-կոչնչացնի: Մարդն էլ բնական արարած է, ու պատկանում է կաթնասունների տեսակին:
> Դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե *պետք լինի*, ապա ամուսինը դա չպետք է անի: Ասենք մենակ են մնացել ու ծնդաբերությունը պետք է ընդունել, քանի որ բժիշկ չկա մոտակայքում:  Ոնց որ ասենք պատերազմի դաշտում եթե պետք է օգնես վիրավորին:
> 
> Իսկ հենց էնպես, զուտ հրաշալի զգացողությունների համար՞՞՞ ... 
> 
> Եթե դու ամենահրաշալի զգացողություններ ես ունեցել, դա չի նշանակում որ ես էլ դա կունենամ: Եթե ես տեսեմ ռեալում իմ սիրածին անասելի ցավերի մեջ, ապա դրանցի մենակ տանջանքներ կունենամ: Ու գլխավորը- անիմաստ տանջնանքներ: Ու կապ չունի, որ այդ ցավերի պրոցեսում ծնվում է իմ երեխան:
> 
> Միակ իմաստը կոնկրտ էս դեպքում կարող է լինել այն, որ չես վստահում բժիշկներին ու ուզում ես քո աչքով տեսնել որ իրանց գոնե մինիմալը անում են: Իսկ սա հնարավորության դեպքում կարող են անել նաև այլ անձինք:


Ու ինձ թվում է ամեն կին չի, որ կուզենա ամուսինը ներկա լինի։ Ամուսնու ներկայությունը ոչ մի ձև չի  թեթևացնելու կնոջ ցավերը կամ էլ ամուսնու ներկայությունից կինը չի քաջալերվելու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու ինձ թվում է ամեն կին չի, որ կուզենա ամուսինը ներկա լինի։ Ամուսնու ներկայությունը ոչ մի ձև չի  թեթևացնելու կնոջ ցավերը կամ էլ ամուսնու ներկայությունից կինը չի քաջալերվելու։


Իհարկե, ամեն կին ինքը կարա ընտրի՝ ուզում ա ամուսինը ներկա գտնվի, թե չէ: Բայց ամուսնու ներկայությունը թեթևացնում ա ցավերի գոնե հոգեբանական կողմը: Իսկ ցավի հոգեբանական ընկալման թեթևացումն ահագին մեծ բան ա: Հսկայական բան ա:

----------

CactuSoul (21.11.2016), GriFFin (20.11.2016), Quyr Qery (20.11.2016), Ուլուանա (20.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Ասեցի՝ տեղյակ պահեմ: Համ էլ սենց թեմա ակումբում արդեն կա ։))

----------


## Gayl

> Իհարկե, ամեն կին ինքը կարա ընտրի՝ ուզում ա ամուսինը ներկա գտնվի, թե չէ: Բայց ամուսնու ներկայությունը թեթևացնում ա ցավերի գոնե հոգեբանական կողմը: Իսկ ցավի հոգեբանական ընկալման թեթևացումն ահագին մեծ բան ա: Հսկայական բան ա:


Էդ ահավոր պահին կինը դաժե ամուսնու մասին չի էլ մտածում ու կարող ա ոչ էլ ամուսնու ներկայությունը զգա։ 
Ես չեմ կարում հասկանամ ամուսինը գա ըտեղ որ ինչ??? Եթե ցավերի կեսը պիտի իրա վեկալի հարց չկա թող գա, բայց ամուսնու ներկայությունը բացարձակ ոչ մի փոփոխություն չի տալու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ ահավոր պահին կինը դաժե ամուսնու մասին չի էլ մտածում ու կարող ա ոչ էլ ամուսնու ներկայությունը զգա։ 
> Ես չեմ կարում հասկանամ ամուսինը գա ըտեղ որ ինչ??? Եթե ցավերի կեսը պիտի իրա վեկալի հարց չկա թող գա, բայց ամուսնու ներկայությունը բացարձակ ոչ մի փոփոխություն չի տալու։


Վերևի դրածս լինքով մտի, կարդա նախորդ քննարկումը: Ակումբցիներ կան, որոնք փորձել են թե՛ ամուսնու ներկայությամբ, թե՛ բացակայությամբ, խոսում են իրենց փորձից, կոնկրետ ասում են, որ շատ ավելի լավ ա ամուսնու հետ: Դա մեկ: Երկրորդ, հավատա, սարսափելի ցավերի ժամանակ միշտ էլ ավելի լավ ա, երբ սիրելի մեկը կողքին ա լինում, քան երբ չի լինում: Նորից եմ ասում. ցավի հոգեբանական կոմպոնենտը շատ կարևոր ա: Տղամարդու ներկայությունը թեթևացնում ա էդ հոգեբանական կոմպոնենտը:

----------


## anslov

> Սեփական տանջանքների մասին խոսելն ահագին էգոիստական բան ա, երբ քո ներկայությամբ կնոջդ տանջանքներն ահագին պիտի թեթևանան։ 
> 
> Ծննդաբերության ողջ պրոցեսն ընդհանրապես մոտ 15-17 ժամ ա, որի ընթացքում բժիշկը մի քանի ժամը մեկ գալիս ա, ստուգում ա՝ ամեն ինչ կարգին ա, թողնում, գնում ա։ Ու մենակ վերջին 1-2 ժամում ա ակտիվորեն ներկա գտնվում։ Ու էս բոլոր ժամերի ընթացքում կինն ահավոր տանջանքների մեջ ա լինում։ Սարսափելի։ Ուղղակի բառերով նկարագրելի չի։ Ու փաստացիորեն ինքն էդ ընթացքում մենակ ա մնում։ Ինչքանո՞վ ա մարդկային թույլ տալը, որ էն մարդը, որը քո երեխային ա աշխարհ բերում, էդպես ժամերով ու մենակով տանջվի։ Թե՞ տղամարդու նուրբ նյարդերը շատ ափսոս են, ու կարող ա սիրտը չդիմանա էդ տեսարանին։


էտ չգիտեմ թե որ երկրի համար ես գրել, բայց մեր մոտ մաքսիմում ծննդաբերությունից ընդամնենը մի 2,3 ժամ առաջ են ընդունում ծննդատուն, իսկ երբ որ ընդունեցին, ծննդկանի մոտ անմիջապես ամեն րոպե ներկա են 1 քույր /որը իրականում բարձրակարգ բժիշկ է/ և մեկ շատ բարձրակարգ բժիշկ: Իսկ ծննդկանի նախածննդաբերական սենյակից սկսած, կարող է ներկա լինել 2 հոգի, ու հեչ կարևոր չէ թե իրանք ովքեր են: Ու շատ ավելի օգտակար է ներկա լինի կին, ով արդեն բարեհաջոց ծննդաբերել է, քան թե մի տղամարդ:

Ու ես խոսում էի բուն ծննդաբերության մասին, երբ սկսում են էսպես ասած ջրերը գնալ: 
Էնպես որ բացասական էմոցիաներ շաղ տալտ հեչ տեղին չէր:

----------


## Gayl

> Վերևի դրածս լինքով մտի, կարդա նախորդ քննարկումը: Ակումբցիներ կան, որոնք փորձել են թե՛ ամուսնու ներկայությամբ, թե՛ բացակայությամբ, խոսում են իրենց փորձից, կոնկրետ ասում են, որ շատ ավելի լավ ա ամուսնու հետ: Դա մեկ: Երկրորդ, հավատա, սարսափելի ցավերի ժամանակ միշտ էլ ավելի լավ ա, երբ սիրելի մեկը կողքին ա լինում, քան երբ չի լինում: Նորից եմ ասում. ցավի հոգեբանական կոմպոնենտը շատ կարևոր ա: Տղամարդու ներկայությունը թեթևացնում ա էդ հոգեբանական կոմպոնենտը:


Կանանցից ոմանք ասում են դեմ են, իսկ ոմանք ասում են կողմ են։ Այսինքն ոչ քո ասածն ա միանշանակ ու ոչ էլ իմ։
Չէ արի չհավատամ քո հավատային...ուրեմն մարդու տեսակից ա գալիս...եղել են դեպքեր, երբ մարմնիս ինչ որ մաս ահավոր ցավացելա էն կարգի, որ մտածել եմ էսի ֆսյոն ա ու կոնկրետ իմ համար տհաճա, երբ կողքից նայում են ու կապ չունի ով ա նայողը։ Մեկը ուրիշի համար էլ կարող ա կողքի մարդու ներկայությունը մխիթարանք ա։

----------


## Lion

> Ես գիտական հոդված կամ հետազոտությունների արդյունք էի սպասում, ոչ թե տգետ տնային տնտեսուհու բլոգային գրառում։ ։Դ էս ի՞նչ էր։


Տգիտություն... :Cool:  Ես ասացի կարծիք կա, չասացի գիտական ուսումնասիրության եմ հանդիպել, վերջում էլ դեպք կա նկարագրված, կարող ես համարել, որ այն հորինված է...

----------


## Lion

> Հ.Գ. Ասեցի՝ տեղյակ պահեմ: Համ էլ սենց թեմա ակումբում արդեն կա ։))


Բյուր, սպանեցիր, իսկական նաստալջի ապրեցի, 7 տարի առաջ, յոլկի պալկի, էս ժամանակը ոնց է անցնում...  :Sad:  Այ *սենց* բան եմ գրել ժամանակին, այն ժամանակ ոչ ամուսնացած էի, ոչ երեխաներ ունեի, հիմա ամուսնացած եմ և երկու երեխա ունեմ, բայց... կարծիքս նույնն է մնացել, նույնիսկ նույն բաների մասին եմ գրել...

Էս ֆորումային կյանքը կմնա-կմնա ու մարդկանց ընենց բաներ դեմ կտա, որ մարդ նույնիսկ կտխրի - ժամանակն անցնում է...

----------


## murmushka

երբ տղամարդիկ վստահորեն շեշտում են, որ ծննդաբերական ցավերի մեջ գտնվող կնոջը ոչնչով չի օգնում ամուսնու/երեխայի հոր ներկայությունը ինձ համար տարօրինակ է, էդ նույնն է, երբ ամուսինս կատակով ասում է, դու ինչ գիտես երեխա ունենալը ինչ ա, գնում ես քո համար հանգիստ  երեխուն բերում տալիս են քեզ, իսկ ես դրսում կանգնած տանջվում եմ :ՃՃՃՃՃ 
մի քիչ շաաատ չափազանցված են ծննդաբերական պրոցեսսի մասին գրածները, հա ցավոտ է, դժվար է, բայց անվերջ չէ, ընդմիջումներով է, այսինքն նենց չի, որ մտավ հիվանդասենյակ սկսեց գոռաաաաալ մինչև երեխայի ծնվելը, ամենաուժեղ ցավերի տևողությունը ինչքան գիտեմ 30 վյրկն է, որից հետո գալիս է դադար, բնությունն է հոգացել, որ կինը ուժ ունենա բուն ծննդաբերական գործընթացի համար, ինչով կվնասի կամ կխանգարի ամուսինը եթե էդ պահին կողքին լինի, ջուր/հյութ տա կամ բժշկին կանչի, կամ ուղղակի, երբ ցավ չկա,խոսա հետը, իսկ բուն ծննդաբերությանը կարող է և չմասնակցել
օրինա իմ երկրորդ կեսարյանի ժամանակ, երբ խնդիրներ առաջացան ու ես ակամայից պանիկայի մեջ էի ընկնում, անեստեզիոլոգի օգնականն ու բուժքույրը ինձ շաաաատ օգնեցին, իրանք սկսեցին հարցեր տալ, շեղել, հետո մանրամասն պատմում էին ինչ ա կատարվում, որ ես չանհանգստանամ ու էդ ամբողջ ընթացքում ձեռքս ամուր բռնած, եթե օտար մարդու աջակցությունը թեթևացնում ա, ոնց կարա ամուսնուդ ներկայությունը անիմաստ լինի?

----------

CactuSoul (21.11.2016), Gayl (20.11.2016), Գաղթական (20.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էտ չգիտեմ թե որ երկրի համար ես գրել, բայց մեր մոտ մաքսիմում ծննդաբերությունից ընդամնենը մի 2,3 ժամ առաջ են ընդունում ծննդատուն, իսկ երբ որ ընդունեցին, ծննդկանի մոտ անմիջապես ամեն րոպե ներկա են 1 քույր /որը իրականում բարձրակարգ բժիշկ է/ և մեկ շատ բարձրակարգ բժիշկ: Իսկ ծննդկանի նախածննդաբերական սենյակից սկսած, կարող է ներկա լինել 2 հոգի, ու հեչ կարևոր չէ թե իրանք ովքեր են: Ու շատ ավելի օգտակար է ներկա լինի կին, ով արդեն բարեհաջոց ծննդաբերել է, քան թե մի տղամարդ:
> 
> Ու ես խոսում էի բուն ծննդաբերության մասին, երբ սկսում են էսպես ասած ջրերը գնալ: 
> Էնպես որ բացասական էմոցիաներ շաղ տալտ հեչ տեղին չէր:


«Ջրերը գնալը» հենց բուն ծննդաբերությունն ա ու հենց ծննդաբերության առաջին փուլը, որից հետո կարան լիքը ժամեր անցնեն մինչև ծննդաբերության երկրորդ փուլը, որի ավարտին նոր երեխան լույս աշխարհ ա գալիս։

Քույրը չի կարող բարձրակարգ բժիշկ լինել։ Կարա լինի բարձրակարգ քույր։

Իսկ էդ երկու հոգու ներկա գտնվելը շատ տեղին ա, որովհետև կնոջ համար կարևոր ա ծանոթ, սիրելի մեկին ունենալը կողքին, ցավերի հետ մենակ չմնալը։ Բայց բացատրությունը, որ տղամարդը մեղք ա, տեսարանին ներկա չգտնվի և այլն, հեչ տեղին չի ու էգոիստական ա։ Մեր կողքի բաժանմունքում դեռ դեպք չեմ տեսել, որ կինը տղամարդու հետ չլինի։ Միշտ էլ տղամարդն ա էնտեղ։ Ու երևի պատճառ կա, որ դա նորմ ա համարվում։

----------

GriFFin (20.11.2016), laro (20.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> երբ տղամարդիկ վստահորեն շեշտում են, որ ծննդաբերական ցավերի մեջ գտնվող կնոջը ոչնչով չի օգնում ամուսնու/երեխայի հոր ներկայությունը ինձ համար տարօրինակ է, էդ նույնն է, երբ ամուսինս կատակով ասում է, դու ինչ գիտես երեխա ունենալը ինչ ա, գնում ես քո համար հանգիստ  երեխուն բերում տալիս են քեզ, իսկ ես դրսում կանգնած տանջվում եմ :ՃՃՃՃՃ 
> մի քիչ շաաատ չափազանցված են ծննդաբերական պրոցեսսի մասին գրածները, հա ցավոտ է, դժվար է, բայց անվերջ չէ, ընդմիջումներով է, այսինքն նենց չի, որ մտավ հիվանդասենյակ սկսեց գոռաաաաալ մինչև երեխայի ծնվելը, ամենաուժեղ ցավերի տևողությունը ինչքան գիտեմ 30 վյրկն է, որից հետո գալիս է դադար, բնությունն է հոգացել, որ կինը ուժ ունենա բուն ծննդաբերական գործընթացի համար, ինչով կվնասի կամ կխանգարի ամուսինը եթե էդ պահին կողքին լինի, ջուր/հյութ տա կամ բժշկին կանչի, կամ ուղղակի, երբ ցավ չկա,խոսա հետը, իսկ բուն ծննդաբերությանը կարող է և չմասնակցել
> օրինա իմ երկրորդ կեսարյանի ժամանակ, երբ խնդիրներ առաջացան ու ես ակամայից պանիկայի մեջ էի ընկնում, անեստեզիոլոգի օգնականն ու բուժքույրը ինձ շաաաատ օգնեցին, իրանք սկսեցին հարցեր տալ, շեղել, հետո մանրամասն պատմում էին ինչ ա կատարվում, որ ես չանհանգստանամ ու *էդ ամբողջ ընթացքում ձեռքս ամուր բռնած, եթե օտար մարդու աջակցությունը թեթևացնում ա, ոնց կարա ամուսնուդ ներկայությունը անիմաստ լինի*?


Ինձ թվում ա՝ ուղղակի թեմայում արտահայտվողները չեն պատկերացնում, թե ինչ մեծ էֆեկտ կարա ունենա էդ ձեռքը սեղմելը։
Իսկ ցավերը, հա, ընդմիջումներով են, բայց քանի «պահը» մոտենում ա, էնքան ավելի են հաճախանում, ուժեղանում ու երկարում։

----------

GriFFin (20.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Ուլուանա (20.11.2016)

----------


## Lion

Ի դեպ, միակ զույգը, որը հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ամուսինը ներկա է եղել երեխայի ծննդին, իր ժամանակին ամուսինն ինքն ասաց ինձ այդ մասին նույնիսկ որոշակի հպարտությամբ, երեխայի ծնվելուց 7-8 ամիս անց անվերադարձ բաժանվեց...

Գուցե պատահականություն էր, գուցե... ոչ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> երբ տղամարդիկ վստահորեն շեշտում են, որ ծննդաբերական ցավերի մեջ գտնվող կնոջը ոչնչով չի օգնում ամուսնու/երեխայի հոր ներկայությունը ինձ համար տարօրինակ է, էդ նույնն է, երբ ամուսինս կատակով ասում է, դու ինչ գիտես երեխա ունենալը ինչ ա, գնում ես քո համար հանգիստ  երեխուն բերում տալիս են քեզ, իսկ ես դրսում կանգնած տանջվում եմ :ՃՃՃՃՃ 
> մի քիչ շաաատ չափազանցված են ծննդաբերական պրոցեսսի մասին գրածները, հա ցավոտ է, դժվար է, բայց անվերջ չէ, ընդմիջումներով է, այսինքն նենց չի, որ մտավ հիվանդասենյակ սկսեց գոռաաաաալ մինչև երեխայի ծնվելը, ամենաուժեղ ցավերի տևողությունը ինչքան գիտեմ 30 վյրկն է, որից հետո գալիս է դադար, բնությունն է հոգացել, որ կինը ուժ ունենա բուն ծննդաբերական գործընթացի համար, ինչով կվնասի կամ կխանգարի ամուսինը եթե էդ պահին կողքին լինի, ջուր/հյութ տա կամ բժշկին կանչի, կամ ուղղակի, երբ ցավ չկա,խոսա հետը, իսկ բուն ծննդաբերությանը կարող է և չմասնակցել
> օրինա իմ երկրորդ կեսարյանի ժամանակ, երբ խնդիրներ առաջացան ու ես ակամայից պանիկայի մեջ էի ընկնում, անեստեզիոլոգի օգնականն ու բուժքույրը ինձ շաաաատ օգնեցին, իրանք սկսեցին հարցեր տալ, շեղել, հետո մանրամասն պատմում էին ինչ ա կատարվում, որ ես չանհանգստանամ ու էդ ամբողջ ընթացքում ձեռքս ամուր բռնած, եթե օտար մարդու աջակցությունը թեթևացնում ա, ոնց կարա ամուսնուդ ներկայությունը անիմաստ լինի?





> Ի դեպ, միակ զույգը, որը հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ամուսինը ներկա է եղել երեխայի ծննդին, իր ժամանակին ամուսինն ինքն ասած ինձ այդ մասին նույնիսկ որոշակի հպարտությամբ, երեխայի ծնվելուց 7-8 ամիս անց անվերադարձ բաժանվեց...
> 
> Գուցե պատահականություն էր, գուցե... ոչ...


Հաստատ պատահականություն էր ։) 
Ինձ ծանոթ ոչ հայաստաբնակ զույգերից ոչ մեկն առանց ամուսնու չի ծննդաբերել, ու ոնց որ թե լավ ա ստացվում իրար հետ մնալը։ Իհարկե բաժանվողներ էլ կան, ոնց որ բաժանվում են նաև էն զույգերը, որոնց դեպքում ամուսինը ներկա չի գտնվում ծննդաբերությանը։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եթե դու ամենահրաշալի զգացողություններ ես ունեցել, դա չի նշանակում որ ես էլ դա կունենամ:


իհարկե չի նշանակում:
ես իմ կարծիքն էի գրել՝ սեփական փորձիս վրա հիմնվելով, որ երեխայի աշխարհը գալու պահը, նրա առաջին լացը, շարժումները, նրան առաջինը գիրկդ առնելը՝ դա ամենահրաշալի զգացողություններից է՝ իմ կարծիքով:





> Եթե ես տեսեմ ռեալում իմ սիրածին անասելի ցավերի մեջ, ապա դրանցի մենակ տանջանքներ կունենամ: Ու գլխավորը- անիմաստ տանջնանքներ: Ու կապ չունի, որ այդ ցավերի պրոցեսում ծնվում է իմ երեխան:


քո տանջանքների մասին չգիտեմ, բայց իմ համար շատ կարևորա սիրելի մարդկանց կողքին լինել նրանց կյանքի ամենադժվար պահերին

----------

Ուլուանա (20.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Հաստատ պատահականություն էր ։)


 :Shok:  Ինչ գիտես? Բոլորին նույն արշինով ես չափում?? Մեկը իմ համար շատ անդուր տեսարանա։ Ոչ թե սիրտս չի դիմանում այլ հետո կարողա իսկականից չցանկանամ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ գիտես? Բոլորին նույն արշինով ես չափում?? Մեկը իմ համար շատ անդուր տեսարանա։ Ոչ թե սիրտս չի դիմանում այլ հետո կարողա իսկականից չցանկանամ։


Եթե դու չես ուզում ներկա գտնվել ու եթե դու նոր մարդու լույս աշխարհ գալն անդուր տեսարան ես համարում, դա մենակ քո գործն ա, ոչ ոք քեզ չի ստիպում, որ քո սեփական երեխայի ծնունդին ներկա գտնվես: Բայց պնդելը, որ դա բաժանվելու պատճառ կարա դառնա, լավ էլի: Եթե ծննդաբերությանը ներկա գտնվելուց զույգը պիտի բաժանվի, ուրեմն իրանց հարաբերության մեջ շատ ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ կան, որոնք էսպես թե էնպես ջրի էրես էին դուրս գալու՝ անկախ նրանից հայրը ծննդաբերությանը ներկա գտնվել ա, թե չէ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.11.2016), GriFFin (20.11.2016), Ուլուանա (20.11.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ, միակ զույգը, որը հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ամուսինը ներկա է եղել երեխայի ծննդին, իր ժամանակին ամուսինն ինքն ասաց ինձ այդ մասին նույնիսկ որոշակի հպարտությամբ, երեխայի ծնվելուց 7-8 ամիս անց անվերադարձ բաժանվեց...
> 
> Գուցե պատահականություն էր, գուցե... ոչ...


Լիոն ջան, ես հաստատ ներկա եմ եղել, արդեն 3 տարուց ավել ա անցել։ Ուշացրե՞լ եմ, վաղը գնամ բաժանվելու դիմու՞մ գրեմ։

----------

GriFFin (20.11.2016), Աթեիստ (20.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե դու չես ուզում ներկա գտնվել ու եթե դու նոր մարդու լույս աշխարհ գալն անդուր տեսարան ես համարում, դա մենակ քո գործն ա, ոչ ոք քեզ չի ստիպում, որ քո սեփական երեխայի ծնունդին ներկա գտնվես: Բայց պնդելը, որ դա բաժանվելու պատճառ կարա դառնա, լավ էլի: Եթե ծննդաբերությանը ներկա գտնվելուց զույգը պիտի բաժանվի, ուրեմն իրանց հարաբերության մեջ շատ ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ կան, որոնք էսպես թե էնպես ջրի էրես էին դուրս գալու՝ անկախ նրանից հայրը ծննդաբերությանը ներկա գտնվել ա, թե չէ:


Թարգի լացացնում ես։ Ավելորդ նախադասությունների իմաստը չեմ տեսնում։
Չեմ ասում պիտի բաժանվի, բայց մեկը իմ համար շատ հանգիստ կարա ցանկալի չլինի գոնե մի որոշ ժամանակ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Թարգի լացացնում ես։ Ավելորդ նախադասությունների իմաստը չեմ տեսնում։
> Չեմ ասում պիտի բաժանվի, բայց մեկը իմ համար շատ հանգիստ կարա ցանկալի չլինի գոնե մի որոշ ժամանակ։


մի որոշ ժամանակ սենց թե նենց չի կարելի )))

----------

Gayl (20.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թարգի լացացնում ես։ Ավելորդ նախադասությունների իմաստը չեմ տեսնում։
> Չեմ ասում պիտի բաժանվի, բայց մեկը իմ համար շատ հանգիստ կարա ցանկալի չլինի գոնե մի որոշ ժամանակ։


Արխային, նոր ծննդաբերած կնոջ համար առաջին հերթին դու ցանկալի չես գոնե մի որոշ ժամանակ  :Wink:  ինքն ավելի կարևոր խնդիրներ ունի լուծելու, մասնավորապես՝ նորածնով զբաղվելը: Քո վերաբերմունքից ենթադրում եմ նաև, որ նորածնին խնամելիս էլ դու ոչ մի կերպ չես օգնի կնոջդ:

----------


## Gayl

> Արխային, նոր ծննդաբերած կնոջ համար առաջին հերթին դու ցանկալի չես գոնե մի որոշ ժամանակ  ինքն ավելի կարևոր խնդիրներ ունի լուծելու, մասնավորապես՝ նորածնով զբաղվելը: Քո վերաբերմունքից ենթադրում եմ նաև, որ նորածնին խնամելիս էլ դու ոչ մի կերպ չես օգնի կնոջդ:


Բյուր ջան դու ԴԵՄԱԳՈԳ ԵՍ։ՃՃ Իսկապես դեմագոգ մեռնում ես))
Ուրեմն ես չեմ ասել որ երեխայի ծնունդը անդուր ա, էտ մեկ և եըկրորդ ասեմ իմանաս մի տեղ գրես չմոռանաս, գրեթե երբեք ոչ մի երեխայի կողքով անտարբեր չեմ անցնում ... էդ քո գիտնականի ենթադրությունները գնա ուրիշի վրա արա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան դու ԴԵՄԱԳՈԳ ԵՍ։ՃՃ Իսկապես դեմագոգ մեռնում ես))
> Ուրեմն ես չեմ ասել որ երեխայի ծնունդը անդուր ա, էտ մեկ և եըկրորդ ասեմ իմանաս մի տեղ գրես չմոռանաս, գրեթե երբեք ոչ մի երեխայի կողքով անտարբեր չեմ անցնում ... էդ քո գիտնականի ենթադրությունները գնա ուրիշի վրա արա։


Բա ի՞նչ ես ասում։ Ի՞նչն ա անդուր։

Կարա՞ս բանավեճն առանց պիտակների շարունակես, թե՞ էլի արգելափակում ես ուզում։

----------


## Gayl

> Բա ի՞նչ ես ասում։ Ի՞նչն ա անդուր։
> 
> Կարա՞ս բանավեճն առանց պիտակների շարունակես, թե՞ էլի արգելափակում ես ուզում։


Ուլտիմատումներդ դրեցիր մի կողմ։ Դու ադմին չես ու չես կարա ինձ արգելափակես։
Դե եթե չգիտես ուրեմն հարցրու ոչ թե քեզանից դուրս ենթադրություն արա կամ ինչա նշանակում իմ նորածին երեխայի խնամքին չեմ մասնակցելու? Ինչ գիտես? Ինձանից երեխա ես ունեցել ու սաղ բեռը վրեդ ա մնացել? Թե տենց բան կա ասա ես էլ իմանամ։ Խոսալուց առաջ որ մի քանի վայրկյան մտածես հաստատ իմ կթղմից պիտակավորում չես ստան

----------


## Ruby Rue

Իմ համար նենց տարօրինակ ա, որ պատմականորեն տղամարդուն համարել են ուժեղ սեռ։ Ախր ուժը մենակ էն չի, թե քանի նյուտոն կլինի զարկը քո բազկի։  :Jpit:  
Ինձ թվում ա՝ ծննդաբերությունը պիտի որ շատ դաժան ու ցավոտ բան լինի, բայց կանանց մեծամասնությունն անցնում ա էդ ճանապարհով։ Ես վախենում էլ եմ դա պատկերացնեմ. եթե ոմանց մոտ ասենք դաշտանի ցավերը կարող են երբեմն նենց լինել, որ գնան էն աշխարհ հետ գան, բա ծննդաբերությունն ինչ ահավոր ցավոտ կարա լինի։ Ու դրա համար մեծ ուժ ա պետք,  ու ոչ միայն ֆիզիկական, նաև էմոցիոնալ։ 
Ու երեխայի հոր, կամ չգիտեմ, թեկուզ եթե հայրը չի, այլ ծննդաբերողի սիրած մարդու ներկայությունը մեծ էմոցիոնալ օգնություն ա։ Ես չգիտեմ, արդյո՞ք կուզեի մի օր երեխա ունենայի, բայց եթե ունենայի, հաստատ կուզեի, որ իմ սիրած մարդը կողքս լիներ։ Տենց կհասկանայի, որ իմ համար դժվար պահին ինձ մենակ չեն թողել։ 
Հ.Գ. Էս թեմայի շնորհիվ ծննդաբերության վիդեոներ նայեցի կյանքումս առաջին անգամ։ Ես ավելի վախենալու էի պատկերացնում, իսկ երեխայի դուրս գալու պահը սիրուն ա։ )

----------

CactuSoul (21.11.2016), GriFFin (20.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2016), Ուլուանա (20.11.2016)

----------


## anslov

> քո տանջանքների մասին չգիտեմ, բայց իմ համար շատ կարևորա սիրելի մարդկանց կողքին լինել նրանց կյանքի ամենադժվար պահերին


Չեմ ուզում քո վրա օրինակ բերել, համարենք քո պես մտածող Իքսի վրա- որ իրա մոտիկ սիրելիին ասենք հաստ աղիքի  օպերացիա անեն, էլի կողիքն ա կանգնելու՞ : Կամ էլի ներողություն, եթե ուժեղ լուծ ա ընկել, ժողովրդի ասած- ցռռիկ,  ու շատ ա տանջվում զուգարանում, ոնց՞ ա վարվելու Իքս անձնավորությունը :  Զուգարանակոնքից հեռու չի գնալու՞   

Ես անձամբ դա համարում եմ ցուցամոլություն: Ուրիշ ոչինչ: Ոչ մի ռացիոնալ բան չկա *ՀԱՅԵՐԻՍ* դեպքում, երբ որ ապրում ենք քավոր-խնամի-զոքանչ-կեսուր մեծ համայքով,  տղամարդը գնա ու նայի թե ոնց ա ծնում իր կինը:
Ես խոսում եմ զուտ պրոցեսի մասին- էտ արյուն-մայրուն ու նման բաների մեջ. երբ որ մանավարդ կինը ոչ մի բան ռազբիրատ էտ մոմենտին չի անում:
Չի կարելի ուրիշ ազգի ամեն մի պրողցես կուրորեն կոպիա անել

----------

Lion (20.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ ուզում քո վրա օրինակ բերել, համարենք քո պես մտածող Իքսի վրա- որ իրա մոտիկ սիրելիին ասենք հաստ աղիքի  օպերացիա անեն, էլի կողիքն ա կանգնելու՞ : Կամ էլի ներողություն, եթե ուժեղ լուծ ա ընկել, ժողովրդի ասած- ցռռիկ,  ու շատ ա տանջվում զուգարանում, ոնց՞ ա վարվելու Իքս անձնավորությունը :  Զուգարանակոնքից հեռու չի գնալու՞   
> 
> Ես անձամբ դա համարում եմ ցուցամոլություն: Ուրիշ ոչինչ: Ոչ մի ռացիոնալ բան չկա *ՀԱՅԵՐԻՍ* դեպքում, երբ որ ապրում ենք քավոր-խնամի-զոքանչ-կեսուր մեծ համայքով,  տղամարդը գնա ու նայի թե ոնց ա ծնում իր կինը:
> Ես խոսում եմ զուտ պրոցեսի մասին- էտ արյուն-մայրուն ու նման բաների մեջ. երբ որ մանավարդ կինը ոչ մի բան ռազբիրատ էտ մոմենտին չի անում:
> Չի կարելի ուրիշ ազգի ամեն մի պրողցես կուրորեն կոպիա անել


Էս թեմայում խոսքը խնամի-ծանոթ-բարեկամի մասին չի, այլ երեխայի հոր՝ էն մարդու, որը մասնակցել ա էդ երեխայի ձևավորմանը։ Ու հեչ տեղին չի ծննդաբերությունը լուծի հետ համեմատելը։ Ու հատկապես եթե կինն ուզում ա, որ երեխայի հայրը ներկա գտնվի ծննդաբերությանը, «զզվելի ա» ու մյուս տեսակի պատճառաբանություններն ուղղակի անընդունելի են։

----------


## anslov

> Էս թեմայում խոսքը խնամի-ծանոթ-բարեկամի մասին չի, այլ երեխայի հոր՝ էն մարդու, որը մասնակցել ա էդ երեխայի ձևավորմանը։ Ու հեչ տեղին չի ծննդաբերությունը լուծի հետ համեմատելը։ Ու հատկապես եթե կինն ուզում ա, որ երեխայի հայրը ներկա գտնվի ծննդաբերությանը, «զզվելի ա» ու մյուս տեսակի պատճառաբանություններն ուղղակի անընդունելի են։


Իսկ ինչի՞ ա ուզում էտ քո հիպոթեթեիկ  կինը, որ իրա ամուսինը տեսնի թե ոնց ա ինքը ծննադաբերում, մանավանդ որ էտ պրոցեսը ամուսինը կարող ա տեսնել միայն պատուհանի երևից ու բուն ծծնդաբերելուց ձեռ-մեռ բռնեծ ծննդաբերելը սուտ է: Էտեպս բան մենակ կինոյում ա լինում

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չեմ ուզում քո վրա օրինակ բերել, համարենք քո պես մտածող Իքսի վրա- որ իրա մոտիկ սիրելիին ասենք հաստ աղիքի  օպերացիա անեն, էլի կողիքն ա կանգնելու՞ : Կամ էլի ներողություն, եթե ուժեղ լուծ ա ընկել, ժողովրդի ասած- ցռռիկ,  ու շատ ա տանջվում զուգարանում, ոնց՞ ա վարվելու Իքս անձնավորությունը :  Զուգարանակոնքից հեռու չի գնալու՞


առաջարկում եմ թեման շատ չգռեհիկացնել ու ուզում եմ հույս հայտնել, որ բոլորս շատ թե քիչ պատկերացում ունենք ծննդաբերության ու ցռիկի ընդհանրությունների ու տարբերությունների մասին:

անձամբ ես, հարազատի վիրահատության ընթացքում, դրսում եմ սպասում:
բացի ամեն ինչից՝ նաև նրա համար, որ բժշկությունից շատ եմ հեռու ու ներսում ոչ մի օգուտ չեմ կարող տալ:
իսկ ծննդաբերության պրոցեսը (ոչ կեսարյան) լրիվ ուրիշ բան է, որտեղ շատ կոնկրետ հոգեբանական ու ֆիզիկական օգնության կարիք կա

----------


## տեսիլք

Հետաքրքիր է՝ մեծամասնությունը այս թեմայում, ծննդաբերությունը որպես շատ ցավալի, տանջալի պրոցես են ընկալում, ներկայացնում։ Ախր այն կարող է լինել շատ գեղեցիկ, իսկ որոշ կանայք նույնիսկ օրգազմ են ապրում ծննդաբերելուց։ Այդ մասին վավերագրական ֆիլմ էլ կա՝ ”Orgasmic Birth: The Best Kept Secret”։  :Smile:

----------

Զաքար (20.11.2016)

----------


## anslov

> առաջարկում եմ թեման շատ չգռեհիկացնել ու ուզում եմ հույս հայտնել, որ բոլորս շատ թե քիչ պատկերացում ունենք ծննդաբերության ու ցռիկի ընդհանրությունների ու տարբերությունների մասին:
> 
> անձամբ ես, հարազատի վիրահատության ընթացքում, դրսում եմ սպասում:
> բացի ամեն ինչից՝ նաև նրա համար, որ բժշկությունից շատ եմ հեռու ու ներսում ոչ մի օգուտ չեմ կարող տալ:
> իսկ ծննդաբերության պրոցեսը (ոչ կեսարյան) լրիվ ուրիշ բան է, որտեղ շատ կոնկրետ հոգեբանական ու ֆիզիկական օգնության կարիք կա


Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես պատմել, թե բուն ծննդաբերության ժամանակ, երբ որ երեխան արգանդից դուրս է գալիս, ի՞նչ  ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական օգնություն ես ցույց տվել քո կնոջը:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես պատմել, թե բուն ծննդաբերության ժամանակ, երբ որ երեխան արգանդից դուրս է գալիս, ի՞նչ  ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական օգնություն ես ցույց տվել քո կնոջը:


մեջբերմանդ մեջ ես նշել էի ոչ թե երեխայի լույս աշխարհ գալու պահը, այլ՝ ընդհանուր ծննդաբերության պրոցեսը, որը, ինչպես արդեն ասվեց, կարող է տևել շատ երկար

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ինչի՞ ա ուզում էտ քո հիպոթեթեիկ  կինը, որ իրա ամուսինը տեսնի թե ոնց ա ինքը ծննադաբերում, մանավանդ որ էտ պրոցեսը ամուսինը կարող ա տեսնել միայն պատուհանի երևից ու բուն ծծնդաբերելուց ձեռ-մեռ բռնեծ ծննդաբերելը սուտ է: Էտեպս բան մենակ կինոյում ա լինում


Լու՞րջ ես ասում։ Ուրեմն ես կինոյից փախած տղա եմ։ Որտև Հայաստանում, Մարգարյան հիվանդանոցում, կնոջս ձեռը բռնած դուխ եմ տվել, ինչ-որ պահի, երբ էնքան էլ չէր գիտակցում ճիշտն ու սխալը, բժշկին չէր լսում, որպես հարազատ սաստել եմ, ինչն էֆֆեկտ ա թողել։ Ու վստահ եմ, որ իմ իրա կողքը լինելը իրան օգնել ա։ Ուրիշ հարց, որ ինքս եմ ստրեսի մեջով անցել, որտև ամեն ինչը չէր, որ հարթ գնաց։ Էգոիստաբար ես կուզեի էնտեղ չլինել, հետո մենակ արդյունքն իմանալ։ Ու հաստատ էս թեմայում խոսողների ասած «արյուն», «ոչ կանացի» ու նման անհեթեթ բաները չէին, որ իմ համար էգոիստորեն ոչ ցանկալի են դարձնում ներկա լինելը, այլ զուտ ոչ հարթ ընթացքի դեպքում ապրածդ լարվածությունը, ստրեսը։ Բայց սիրող ամուսինների դեպքում կարծում եմ որ դրան գնալը ահագին բնական բան ա, որտև լիքը օգնում ես կնոջդ՝ հոգեբանորեն։

----------

Apsara (26.11.2016), CactuSoul (21.11.2016), GriFFin (20.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Աթեիստ (20.11.2016), Գաղթական (20.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2016), Ուլուանա (20.11.2016)

----------


## Freeman

> Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես պատմել, թե բուն ծննդաբերության ժամանակ, երբ որ երեխան արգանդից դուրս է գալիս, ի՞նչ  ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական օգնություն ես ցույց տվել քո կնոջը:


Կողքը կանգնելով արդեն ահագին օգնություն ցույց կարաս տաս։
Մի անգամ իմ ձեռքն են բռնել ծննդաբերության ժամանակ, անծանոթ կին էր, առաջին անգամ էր ծննդաբերում, բժիշկն ասում էր, որ թողնի, աթոռից բռնվի, չէր կարում։ Ավելի լավ չէ՞ր գոնե հայրը լիներ տեղս՝ նու իհարկե, եթե չխանգարեր բժիշկներին, չհիստերիկանար և այլն։
Իսկ ծննդաբերելու պրոցեսը ցռիկ լինելու հետ համեմատելը բացեց ։Դ Նու ես իմ նուրբ վերաբերմունքով աչքի չեմ ընկնում, բայց մեկ ա մտքովս դեռ չէր անցել։
Չեմ հասկանում բացի բժիշկներին խանգարելը, ուրիշ ինչ պատճառ պիտի լինի, որ պետք չլինի հայրը ներկա լինի։ Լավ ա գոնե սեքսի ժամանակ ներկա լինում ա։
Չեմ պատկերացնում, որ կարող  ա մի օր որոշեմ երեխա ունենալ, բայց եթե որոշեմ, հաստատ դուրս չեմ գա էն պատճառով, որ տհաճ տեսարան ա։

----------

CactuSoul (21.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Quyr Qery (24.11.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

> Տգիտություն... Ես ասացի կարծիք կա, չասացի գիտական ուսումնասիրության եմ հանդիպել, վերջում էլ դեպք կա նկարագրված, կարող ես համարել, որ այն հորինված է...


Իմ համար դա ընդհանրապես հիմք չի։ Հիմա էդ քո կարծիքն են գողացել ու թարգմանել թե՞ հակառակը։ Անկախ նրանից թե ով ինչ երբ, եթե կինը ուզենա, որ ամուսինը լինկ կողքը՝ պիտի լինի։

----------


## Gayl

> Ու հաստատ էս թեմայում խոսողների ասած «արյուն», «ոչ կանացի» ու նման անհեթեթ բաները չէին, որ իմ համար էգոիստորեն ոչ ցանկալի են դարձնում ներկա լինելը, այլ զուտ ոչ հարթ ընթացքի դեպքում ապրածդ լարվածությունը, ստրեսը։ Բայց սիրող ամուսինների դեպքում կարծում եմ որ դրան գնալը ահագին բնական բան ա, որտև լիքը օգնում ես կնոջդ՝ հոգեբանորեն։


Հերոս :Love: 
Հոգեբանորեն լիքը օգնել--------------1. Եթե էդ պահին կողքին չլինես կինը հոգեբանական օգնություն չի ստանա ու հնարավոր ա ծննդաբերությունից հետո սթրեսների մեջ ընկնի, այսինքն քո ներկայությամբ կանխում ես հետագա սթրեսային պրոցեսները։
2. Չուկ ջան դե հա բնական ա որ որոշ դեպքերում քո ներկայությունը կարա մի փոքր էֆֆեկտ տա, բայց էդ որտեղից ես վստահ որ հոգեբանորեն լիքը օգնել ես? Ծննդաբերությունը մի հատ առանց քո ներկայության ես նայել  հետո արդեն քո ներկայությամբ ու էդ 2 պրոցեսները համեմատելուց հետո հասկացել ես, որ լիքը օգնել ես??
Էն, որ որպես հարազատ կարաս սաստես էդ հոգեբանական օգնություն չի նշանակում։

----------

Ներսես_AM (20.11.2016)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, ես հաստատ ներկա եմ եղել, արդեն 3 տարուց ավել ա անցել։ Ուշացրե՞լ եմ, վաղը գնամ բաժանվելու դիմու՞մ գրեմ։


Աստված չանի...




> Լու՞րջ ես ասում։ Ուրեմն ես կինոյից փախած տղա եմ։ Որտև Հայաստանում, Մարգարյան հիվանդանոցում, կնոջս ձեռը բռնած դուխ եմ տվել, ինչ-որ պահի, երբ էնքան էլ չէր գիտակցում ճիշտն ու սխալը, բժշկին չէր լսում, որպես հարազատ սաստել եմ, ինչն էֆֆեկտ ա թողել։ Ու վստահ եմ, որ իմ իրա կողքը լինելը իրան օգնել ա։ Ուրիշ հարց, որ ինքս եմ ստրեսի մեջով անցել, որտև ամեն ինչը չէր, որ հարթ գնաց։ Էգոիստաբար ես կուզեի էնտեղ չլինել, հետո մենակ արդյունքն իմանալ։ Ու հաստատ էս թեմայում խոսողների ասած «արյուն», «ոչ կանացի» ու նման անհեթեթ բաները չէին, որ իմ համար էգոիստորեն ոչ ցանկալի են դարձնում ներկա լինելը, այլ զուտ ոչ հարթ ընթացքի դեպքում ապրածդ լարվածությունը, ստրեսը։ Բայց սիրող ամուսինների դեպքում կարծում եմ որ դրան գնալը ահագին բնական բան ա, որտև լիքը օգնում ես կնոջդ՝ հոգեբանորեն։


Որպես երկու երեխայի հայր, ասեմ, ես դուրսը կանգնած, ի դեպ ասած, նույն Մարգարյանում, ոչ պակաս ստրես էի ապրում այդ մի քանի ժամը, երբ հասցրի հիվանդանոց (գիշերվա 4-ի կողմերը) և մինչև առավոտվա 11-ի կողմերը, երբ երեխաներս ծնվեցին: Դրսի անհայտությունն ու լարումն էլ պակաս չի, ամեն րոպե բժիշկը չի գալիս, չի ասում, որ լավա, ինչ ասես մտքովդ անցնումա...




> Իմ համար դա ընդհանրապես հիմք չի։ Հիմա էդ քո կարծիքն են գողացել ու թարգմանել թե՞ հակառակը։ Անկախ նրանից թե ով ինչ երբ, եթե կինը ուզենա, որ ամուսինը լինկ կողքը՝ պիտի լինի։


Ուղղակի <տգիտություն> բառը մի քիչ կոպիտ էր, էլի...: Ես նման օրինակներ էլի եմ հանդիպել, հենա Չուկն էլ ասաց, որ ստրեսն ակնհայտ է:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հերոս
> Հոգեբանորեն լիքը օգնել--------------1. Եթե էդ պահին կողքին չլինես կինը հոգեբանական օգնություն չի ստանա ու հնարավոր ա ծննդաբերությունից հետո սթրեսների մեջ ընկնի, այսինքն քո ներկայությամբ կանխում ես հետագա սթրեսային պրոցեսները։
> 2. Չուկ ջան դե հա բնական ա որ որոշ դեպքերում քո ներկայությունը կարա մի փոքր էֆֆեկտ տա, բայց էդ որտեղից ես վստահ որ հոգեբանորեն լիքը օգնել ես? Ծննդաբերությունը մի հատ առանց քո ներկայության ես նայել  հետո արդեն քո ներկայությամբ ու էդ 2 պրոցեսները համեմատելուց հետո հասկացել ես, որ լիքը օգնել ես??
> Էն, որ որպես հարազատ կարաս սաստես էդ հոգեբանական օգնություն չի նշանակում։


Հետագա թյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար ասեմ որ մեջբերված գրառման Շնորհակալությունը պատահական ստացվեց։

----------

Apsara (26.11.2016), CactuSoul (21.11.2016), Quyr Qery (24.11.2016), Աթեիստ (20.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

Վեճի իմաստն էնքան էլ չեմ հասկանում. էս հարցում միանշանակ ճիշտ ու սխալ լինել չի կարող, ամեն զույգ/կին իր պատասխանն ունի, որն էլ կոնկրետ էդ դեպքի համար ճիշտ է ու ընդունելի։ Հիմա մի զույգի համար գուցե և լավ է պապայի ներկայությունը, մյուսի համար` վատ, մեկի համար էլ, հնարավոր է, նշանակություն չունի։ 
Համընդհանուր պատասխան չկա էս հարցին։ Ամեն մեկն ինքը գիտի` ինչն է իր կամ իր ընտանիքի համար ավելի լավ։

----------

Gayl (20.11.2016), Lion (20.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Յոհաննես (20.11.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

> Աստված չանի...
> 
> 
> 
> Որպես երկու երեխայի հայր, ասեմ, ես դուրսը կանգնած, ի դեպ ասած, նույն Մարգարյանում, ոչ պակաս ստրես էի ապրում այդ մի քանի ժամը, երբ հասցրի հիվանդանոց (գիշերվա 4-ի կողմերը) և մինչև առավոտվա 11-ի կողմերը, երբ երեխաներս ծնվեցին: Դրսի անհայտությունն ու լարումն էլ պակաս չի, ամեն րոպե բժիշկը չի գալիս, չի ասում, որ լավա, ինչ ասես մտքովդ անցնումա...
> 
> 
> 
> Ուղղակի <տգիտություն> բառը մի քիչ կոպիտ էր, էլի...: Ես նման օրինակներ էլի եմ հանդիպել, հենա Չուկն էլ ասաց, որ ստրեսն ակնհայտ է:


Եղբայր, դու գրել ես քո կարծքիը, որում «փաստեր» ես ներկայացրել։ Հետո գրում ես մեկ այլ կարծիք, որը քո կարծիքի հայելային տարբերակն ա։ Բարի եղի ամենավերջին հետազոտության տվյալներ ներկայացրա, որում փաստերը հիմնավորում ունեն։ Ու հիմնավորումը տրված ա ոչ թե Վանգայի կողմից այլ հայտնի ու հարգանք վայելող հետազոտական կենտրոնից։ Կարծիքը քո սեփական դիտարկումների ու զգացածի հիմնավորումն ա, որը չի բացատրում լայն մասայի կարծիքը։  Հիմա, եթե գրես՝ ասում են Գորիսում փչելով հազ են բուժում ու հետո բլոգ նյուզի հոդված հղում անես, կրկին կասեմ, որ դա անգրագիտության գագաթնակետն ա։ Ու «ասում են»-ով չեն խոսում, ո՞վ ա էդ ասողը, ամեն ասողին կուրորեն չեն լսում։

----------


## Lion

Ինձ համար այս հարցը այնքան սկզբունքային չէ, ֆորումն էլ գիտությունների ակադեմիա չէ, հատկապես նման հարցերով, որ գիտական հետազոտություններ փնտրեմ: Կիսվում ենք տեսակետներով, մեր իմացածով: Հարցը համարեի սկզբունքային, կփորփրեի ինտերնետը ու լիքը նյութեր կգտնեի՝ և կողմ, և դեմ, բայց ամենասկզբում ես զերծ մնացի կտրուկ տեսակետից, ինչպես և հիմա - սա ամեն մի զույգի գործն է, իսկ այ <տգիտություն> տերմինով կոչել այլ կարծիք ունեցողներին չեմ համարում ճիշտ...

Ի դեպ, նման հարցերում մեկ գիտական ուսումնասիրությանը կարելի է դեմ տալ մեկ այլը, խնդիրը <սղլիկ> ու անորոշ է...

----------


## Արէա

Ես, առաջի տղայիս ծնվելուց, բժշկին հարցրեցի. կարո՞ղ եմ ներկա գտնվել։ Ընենց զարմացած տոնով ոչ ասեց, ամաչեցի հիմար հարցիս համար:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ես, առաջի տղայիս ծնվելուց, բժշկին հարցրեցի. կարո՞ղ եմ ներկա գտնվել։ Ընենց զարմացած տոնով ոչ ասեց, ամաչեցի հիմար հարցիս համար:


Դա ո՞ր հիվանդանոցում էր։ Ես ոնց հասկացա Մարգարյանը ու Էրեբունին արդեն թողնում են։

----------


## Արէա

> Դա ո՞ր հիվանդանոցում էր։ Ես ոնց հասկացա Մարգարյանը ու Էրեբունին արդեն թողնում են։


Հանրապետական։

----------


## GriFFin

> Հանրապետական։


Սպասում էի, որ էս ա լինելու։ Որտև անկեղծ 2-3 տարվա մեջ չեմ տեսել, որ ամուսին լինի։

----------


## Gayl

> Բարի եղի ամենավերջին հետազոտության տվյալներ ներկայացրա, որում փաստերը հիմնավորում ունեն։ Ու հիմնավորումը տրված ա ոչ թե Վանգայի կողմից այլ հայտնի ու հարգանք վայելող հետազոտական կենտրոնից։ Կարծիքը քո սեփական դիտարկումների ու զգացածի հիմնավորումն ա, որը չի բացատրում լայն մասայի կարծիքը։


Ուրեմն ամենավերջին հետազոտության արդյունքները ցույց տվեցին որ էդ մարդուն մնացելա մի քանի ամիս ու ապրելու տարբերակ բացարձակ չկա, բայց էդ մարդը գրողի ծոցը ուղղարկեց բոլոր բժիշկներին իրենց գերագույն հետազոտություններով և լսեց էնպիսի մարդկանց ովքեր փաստացի կենդանի են մնաց ու էդ մարդը ամբողջությամբ առողջ է և իր կյանքն է վայելում։ 
Էստեղ մարդիկ կարծիքներ են ասում ու իրականում էդ կարծիքները կիսվում են։ Շատ կարևոր է կանանց կարծիքը էս հարցի հետ կապված ու ոնց հասկացա քո ու մի քանիսի ասածը միանշանակ չի։ Պարտադիր չի գիտական հոդվածներ կարդաս ընդամենը պիտի կարողանաս հասկանալ կինդ քո ներկայությունը ուզում ա թե չէ?

----------

Lion (20.11.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Հերոս
> Հոգեբանորեն լիքը օգնել--------------1. Եթե էդ պահին կողքին չլինես կինը հոգեբանական օգնություն չի ստանա ու հնարավոր ա ծննդաբերությունից հետո սթրեսների մեջ ընկնի, այսինքն քո ներկայությամբ կանխում ես հետագա սթրեսային պրոցեսները։
> 2. Չուկ ջան դե հա բնական ա որ որոշ դեպքերում քո ներկայությունը կարա մի փոքր էֆֆեկտ տա, բայց էդ որտեղից ես վստահ որ հոգեբանորեն լիքը օգնել ես? Ծննդաբերությունը մի հատ առանց քո ներկայության ես նայել  հետո արդեն քո ներկայությամբ ու էդ 2 պրոցեսները համեմատելուց հետո հասկացել ես, որ լիքը օգնել ես??
> Էն, որ որպես հարազատ կարաս սաստես էդ հոգեբանական օգնություն չի նշանակում։


Պատկերացրու, որ եթե մարդու կքղքին լինում ես, ահագին պատկերացնում ես, թե ներկայությունդ ինչքանով ա օգտակար։ Ինչը բնավ չի նշանակում, որ եթե կողքը չլինեի չէր ծննդաբերելու կամ շատ լուրջ խնդիրներ էին առաջանալու։

Ինչևէ, էս էն թեման չի, որում շատ ծավալվել կուզեմ։ Ամեն զույգ ինքն ա ընտրում իր ինչ անելը։

Ու թերևս չմտնեի էլ քննարկման մեջ, եթե քո ու մի քանիսի կողմից անառարկելի տոնով արված, իմ որակմամբ՝ անհեթեթություններ չլինեին։ Ինչևէ քեզ սեր, ընտանիք, երեխաներ եմ մաղթում։ Ծնդդաբերելիս էլ որտեղ լինելդ ինքդ կընտրես՝ կնոջդ հետ միասին։

----------

Apsara (26.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Աթեիստ (20.11.2016), Մուշու (29.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Պատկերացրու, որ եթե մարդու կքղքին լինում ես, ահագին պատկերացնում ես, թե ներկայությունդ ինչքանով ա օգտակար։ Ինչը բնավ չի նշանակում, որ եթե կողքը չլինեի չէր ծննդաբերելու կամ շատ լուրջ խնդիրներ էին առաջանալու։
> 
> Ինչևէ, էս էն թեման չի, որում շատ ծավալվել կուզեմ։ Ամեն զույգ ինքն ա ընտրում իր ինչ անելը։
> 
> Ու թերևս չմտնեի էլ քննարկման մեջ, եթե քո ու մի քանիսի կողմից անառարկելի տոնով արված, իմ որակմամբ՝ անհեթեթություններ չլինեին։ Ինչևէ քեզ սեր, ընտանիք, երեխաներ եմ մաղթում։ Ծնդդաբերելիս էլ որտեղ լինելդ ինքդ կընտրես՝ կնոջդ հետ միասին։


Թարսի պես իմ տոնը անառարկելի չի եղել։ Ուրիշ թիրախ ընտրի։
Շնորհակալություն լավ բարեմաղաթանքների համար, անչափ շոյված եմ։

----------


## anslov

> Վեճի իմաստն էնքան էլ չեմ հասկանում. էս հարցում միանշանակ ճիշտ ու սխալ լինել չի կարող, ամեն զույգ/կին իր պատասխանն ունի, որն էլ կոնկրետ էդ դեպքի համար ճիշտ է ու ընդունելի։ Հիմա մի զույգի համար գուցե և լավ է պապայի ներկայությունը, մյուսի համար` վատ, մեկի համար էլ, հնարավոր է, նշանակություն չունի։ 
> Համընդհանուր պատասխան չկա էս հարցին։ Ամեն մեկն ինքը գիտի` ինչն է իր կամ իր ընտանիքի համար ավելի լավ։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ:
էս թեմայում իմ գրառումներիս պատճառը այս միտք էր



> 2 անգամ էլ ներկա եմ եղել երեխեքիս ծնվելուց ու համարում եմ, որ դա ամենահրաշալի զգացողություններիցա, որ մարդ կարող է ապրել..
> իսկ դո՞ւք ինչ կասեք սրա մասին:


Եթե գրառողը շեշտեր, որ դա իր համար է ասում, խնդրե: Բայց էտ պրոցեսը համարել ընդանրապես Մարդու համար "ամենահրաշալի զգացողություն", իմ համար ընդունելի չէ:
Ընդամենը սա:

----------


## keyboard

Գրառումները լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, բայց առավել անիմաստ ու հիմար գաղափար չեմ պատկերացնում։ 
Էնօրը աչքովս մի նյութ ընկավ, երկու էշ՝ ծնողներ, ես իհարկե վերապահումով եմ դրանց ծնող անվանում, նկարներով նկարել էին ծննդաբերության ընթացքը, որին ներկա էր իրենց 7-8 տարեկան աղջիկը։
Էդ էշերը չեն գիտակցում, որ էդ երեխու մոտ կյանքի ծնունդը ասքցացվելու ա լիքը արյան, մոր տանջանքի, անմարդկային ցավերի ու տառապանքների հետ։
Ոչ մեկ իրա վրա թող չվերցնի, անձնապես ոչ մեկի արածը կամ մտածածը չեմ քննադատում կամ սխալ ու ճիշտ համարում։
Ինչ վերաբերում ա հոգեբանական աջակցությանը, դրա համար կա մայր, քույր, ընկերուհի և այլն։
Հ.Գ. քաքելուց էլ ձեռը բռնեք, կարողա զապոռ ըլնի, նեղվի, ցավա, հոգեբանորեն կաջակցեք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գրառումները լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, բայց առավել անիմաստ ու հիմար գաղափար չեմ պատկերացնում։ 
> Էնօրը աչքովս մի նյութ ընկավ, երկու էշ՝ ծնողներ, ես իհարկե վերապահումով եմ դրանց ծնող անվանում, նկարներով նկարել էին ծննդաբերության ընթացքը, որին ներկա էր իրենց 7-8 տարեկան աղջիկը։
> Էդ էշերը չեն գիտակցում, որ էդ երեխու մոտ կյանքի ծնունդը ասքցացվելու ա լիքը արյան, մոր տանջանքի, անմարդկային ցավերի ու տառապանքների հետ։
> Ոչ մեկ իրա վրա թող չվերցնի, անձնապես ոչ մեկի արածը կամ մտածածը չեմ քննադատում կամ սխալ ու ճիշտ համարում։
> *Ինչ վերաբերում ա հոգեբանական աջակցությանը, դրա համար կա մայր, քույր, ընկերուհի և այլն։
> *Հ.Գ. քաքելուց էլ ձեռը բռնեք, կարողա զապոռ ըլնի, նեղվի, ցավա, հոգեբանորեն կաջակցեք։


Իսկ ինչու՞ ես սեռական խտրականություն դնում:

----------


## keyboard

> Իսկ ինչու՞ ես սեռական խտրականություն դնում:


Հենց տղեքին ծննդաբերել «սովորացնես», սեփական ուժերովբեղմանվորվելու ու երբ աղջիկներն էլ կկարենան տղեքին բեղմնավորեն էլ սեռականի մասին չենք խոսա, իսկ հիմա, մեր գեղըմ կնիկը կնիկ ա, տղամարդը տղամարդ։ 
Կարող ա ըտեղ Դանյայում, դուք աստվածներդ իրար սեռով չեք ճանաչում, ստե մենք մեր գեղըմ հլը աղջիկ տղա իրարից տարբերում ենք։

----------


## Chuk

> Հ.Գ. քաքելուց էլ ձեռը բռնեք, կարողա զապոռ ըլնի, նեղվի, ցավա, հոգեբանորեն կաջակցեք։


Փաստորեն էս համեմատությունը ներհայաստանյան իրականությունում հայտնի օրինակ ա, բացում ա  :Jpit:

----------

Progart (28.01.2019), Գաղթական (20.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2016)

----------


## keyboard

> Փաստորեն էս համեմատությունը ներհայաստանյան իրականությունում հայտնի օրինակ ա, բացում ա


Ես ուրախ եմ, որ քո տրամադրությունը բարձրա ջիգյարդ ուԴեմ, բայց ըստ ՔՈ գրած կանոնադրության՝ օֆտոպում ես, մեռնեմ ախպորս։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ուրախ եմ, որ քո տրամադրությունը բարձրա ջիգյարդ ուԴեմ, բայց ըստ ՔՈ գրած կանոնադրության՝ օֆտոպում ես մեռնեմ ախպորս։


Չեմ օֆտոպում, եղբայր իմ, վերաբերմունքս եմ հայտնում թեմայում քննարկվող երևույթի հետ քո համեմատությանը: Այլ կերպ ասած ասում եմ, որ ղժժալու համեմատություն ես անում, ինչը լրիվ տեղավորվում ա թեմայի շրջանակներում, մեռնեմ սրտիդ ձախ կլապանին, ախպերս:

----------


## keyboard

> Չեմ օֆտոպում, եղբայր իմ, վերաբերմունքս եմ հայտնում թեմայում քննարկվող երևույթի հետ քո համեմատությանը: Այլ կերպ ասած ասում եմ, որ ղժժալու համեմատություն ես անում, ինչը լրիվ տեղավորվում ա թեմայի շրջանակներում, մեռնեմ սրտիդ ձախ կլապանին, ախպերս:


Դե նենց չղժաս հարևանները մլիցա կանչեն, մնացածը մի կերպ կդիմացվի։
Հա ինչ էի ասում, համեմատություն չեմ արել, առաջարկ եմ արել, սխալ ես ընկալել գրածս։
Պոչկեքիդ ղուրբան, մի հատ էլ կարդա։

----------


## Chuk

Մի երկու բառ ընդհանրական:

Ոնց թեմայում շատերը նշեցին, սա զույգի անհատական ընտրության հարց ա: Ու մի դեպքում կարող ա դրական լինի, մյուս դեպքում բացասական (օրինակներ էլ բերվեցին՝ օրինակ հիստերիկ ամուսին, ով կխանգարի բժիշկներին):

Բայց ինքն իրանով երևույթը քննարկել «բնության մեջ տենց բան չկա», «տղամարդը կնոջը էդ տեսքով չպետք ա տեսնի», «սա զուտ կանացի գործ ա» կոնտեքստներում, իմ կարծիքով, աբսուրդ ա: Ցավոք կոնկրետ մեր հասարակությունում տղամարդկանց համար ինքը դեռ բավականին տաբու թեմա ա, բայց ըստ իմ դիտարկումների էդ տաբուն արդեն կոտրվում ա: Արդեն ահագին մարդկանց գիտեմ, որ իրենց կնոջ ծննդաբերությանը ներկա են եղել: Ոչ մեկից վատ խոսք չեմ լսել, փոշմանելու տարր չեմ տեսել, ոչ կնոջ, ոչ տղամարդկանց կողմից:

Պնդել, որ բոլոր դեպքերը պետք ա էդպիսին լինեն, բնականաբար չեմ պատրաստվում: Բայց «հիմար գաղափար» որակումներից գլխիս կափարիչը թռնում ա: Չնայած իրականում ինձ մեկ ա, ասենք իմ անձնական ընտրությունը էս քննարկման որ մասնակիցը հիմար գաղափար կորակի, ով կընդունի որպես եղելություն, ով դրական, բայց մեկ ա, էդ տիպի ձևակերպումները նյարդայնացնում են:

----------

Apsara (26.11.2016), CactuSoul (21.11.2016), GriFFin (20.11.2016), ivy (22.11.2016), Lion (21.11.2016), matlev (22.11.2016), Ruby Rue (20.11.2016), Աթեիստ (21.11.2016), Գաղթական (20.11.2016), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2017), Մուշու (29.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2016), Ռուֆուս (20.11.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Գրառումները լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, բայց առավել անիմաստ ու հիմար գաղափար չեմ պատկերացնում։


Ոչ թե գաղափար, այլ ռեալություն- 
որ Ռուսաստանում կնանիք պոեզի ռելսեր էին շարում...
կամ Ստալինի վախտով, , որ կնոջը ծննդաբերելուց երեք օր հետո ստիպում էին դուրս գալ աշխատանքի
...
Ու հիմա էլ ոչ պակաս հիմար գաղափար է հասունանում Հայաստանում, որ կանանց զինակոչի ենթարկեն:
Կրածում եմ մանավանդ էս վերջինը, ու տղամարդուն *ստիպելը* որ ծնունդ ընդունի,--  նույն թոլենրատ-անսեռ-անխտրական օպերառի տարբեր արարներն են   :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական



----------


## Նաիրուհի

Իմ երեխեքի պապան դրսում սպասելուց կարող է մինչև երեխու ծնվելը անհանգստությունից կաթված ստանա, նենց որ ես կգերադասեմ՝ ինքը ներսում լինի, աչքիս առաջ, որ վստահ լինեմ՝ դրսում չի վատացել   :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (21.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Գաղթական (20.11.2016), Մուշու (29.11.2016)

----------


## Overdose

Իմ ջոկելով կան զուտ տղամարդկային ու զուտ կանացի երեւույթներ: Ծննդաբերությունը զուտ կանացի երեւույթ է ու պիտի մնա կանացի: 

Անձամբ ես, օրինակ, չեմ սիրում նայել, թե ոնց ա կինը շպարվում, ես սիրում եմ պատրաստի գեղեցկացած կնոջ տեսնել, նույն կերպ չեմ ուզենա ծննդաբերությունը տեսնել, այլ կուզենամ արդեն ծնված փոքրիկին գրկել: 

Ծննդաբերությունը տղամարդուն որեւէ կերպ չի առնչվում, դա զուտ կանացի երեւույթ ա, ու բնությունը տղամարդուն ոչ մի դեր չի տվել էդտեղ: Մարդու նախընտրության հարց ա, բայց իմ կարծիքով հեչ պարտադիր չի տղամարդու ներկայությունը, մանավանդ, որ էդ տղամարդը, բացի տհաճությունից ու ճնշվածությունից (արյուն, ջրեր, ճիչեր, միգուցե տհաճ հոտեր եւ այլն, չգիտեմ, ներկա չեմ եղել), այլ բան դժվար զգա, որը հետո հոգեբանական լիքը խնդիրներ կառաջացնի: 

Կարիք չկա, որ տղամարդը էդ աստիճանի մխրճվի զուտ կանացի երեւույթների մեջ, կանացին պիտի մնա կանացի, տղամարդկայինը՝ տղամարդկային:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ ջոկելով կան զուտ տղամարդկային ու զուտ կանացի երեւույթներ: Ծննդաբերությունը զուտ կանացի երեւույթ է ու պիտի մնա կանացի: 
> 
> Անձամբ ես, օրինակ, չեմ սիրում նայել, թե ոնց ա կինը շպարվում, ես սիրում եմ պատրաստի գեղեցկացած կնոջ տեսնել, նույն կերպ չեմ ուզենա ծննդաբերությունը տեսնել, այլ կուզենամ արդեն ծնված փոքրիկին գրկել: 
> 
> Ծննդաբերությունը տղամարդուն որեւէ կերպ չի առնչվում, դա զուտ կանացի երեւույթ ա, ու բնությունը տղամարդուն ոչ մի դեր չի տվել էդտեղ: Մարդու նախընտրության հարց ա, բայց իմ կարծիքով հեչ պարտադիր չի տղամարդու ներկայությունը, մանավանդ, որ էդ տղամարդը, բացի տհաճությունից ու ճնշվածությունից (արյուն, ջրեր, ճիչեր, միգուցե տհաճ հոտեր եւ այլն, չգիտեմ, ներկա չեմ եղել), այլ բան դժվար զգա, որը հետո հոգեբանական լիքը խնդիրներ կառաջացնի: 
> 
> Կարիք չկա, որ տղամարդը էդ աստիճանի մխրճվի զուտ կանացի երեւույթների մեջ, կանացին պիտի մնա կանացի, տղամարդկայինը՝ տղամարդկային:


Ուրեմն տղամարդ մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգ էլ չպիտի լինի։

Ծննդաբերությանը ներկա գտնվելով տղամարդը կանացի գործ չի կատարում (չի ծննդաբերում), իսկ այ կնոջ դժվար պահին ներկա գտնվելն ու դուխ տալն իսկական տղամարդկային գործեր են։ 

Շպարվելու պահով էլ նախընտրության հարց ա։ Տղամարդիկ կան, խելքները գնում ա նայելը, թե ոնց ա կինը շպարվում, ոտ թրաշում կամ մազ սանրում։ 

Մեկ էլ էս թեմայի ընդհանուր քննարկման ընթացքում մի տխուր տպավորություն ստացա։ Իհարկե, հասկանալի ա, որ ծննդաբերությանը ներկա գտնվելն ամեն զույգի ընտրությունն ա, ու պատճառները կարող են տարբեր լինել։ Բայց ներկա գտնվելուն դեմ տղամարդկանց մի մասն ուղղակի առարկայացնում են կնոջը՝ դիտարկելով նրան ոչ թե որպես իրենց զուգընկերոջ, իրենց հավասար մեկին, իրենց սեփական երեխան ունեցող մեկին, այլ գրավչության օբյեկտի։ Տխուր ա։

----------

Chuk (22.11.2016), Quyr Qery (23.11.2016), Գաղթական (22.11.2016), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2017), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2016), Ուլուանա (22.11.2016), Ռուֆուս (22.11.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Սաղ հեչ, հլը պատերացրեք, կանայք սկսել են մեքենա վարել: Սկսել են մեր հետ խաշի նստել: Սկսել են ղեկավար դիրքեր զբաղացնել:

Ցավոք վերադառնում ենք, էս թեմայում, նույն բանին, սեքսիզմին՝ իր բոլոր դրսևորումներով:

----------

Գաղթական (22.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ թվում է, էն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր ծննդաբերությանը ներկա չեն գտնվել, մի քիչ սխալ պատկերացումներ ունեն դրա մասին: Նախ, ոչ ոք տղամարդուն չի կանգնեցնում ծնունդ ընդունելու դիրքում, որ բոլոր գունավոր մանրամասնությունները իր աչքերի առջևով անցնեն. էդ մանրամասնությունները սկի ծննդաբերող կինն ամբողջովին չի տեսնում. դա տեսնում են բժիշկն ու մանկաբարձը: 
Տղամարդու դերը քաջալերելն է՝ խոսել, շոյել, մերսել անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, ձեռքը բռնել, մի խոսքով՝ կողքին լինել էդ դժվար պահին, ոչ թե ծնունդ ընդունել: 
Օրինակ՝ ես շատ վատ կտանեի, եթե էդ ժամանակ կողքիս ոչ ոք չլիներ: Էդ էլ ախր մի պահ չի էլի, ժամեր է տևում: Ու առաջին անգամը ահագին վախենալու է, չգիտես՝ ոնց է լինելու, ինչ ձևի ցավեր են, ոնց կտանես: Որ մեկը կողքիդ կա, արդեն ահագին հանգստացնող է՝ գոնե հենց թեկուզ էնքանով, որ խուճապի չես մատնվում: 
Բայց լրիվ կարող եմ հասկանալ էն կանանց, որ էդ մեկի դերում չեն ուզում երեխայի պապային տեսնել կամ ընդհանրապես չեն ուզում, որ որևէ մեկը լինի իրենց հետ, բացի ծնունդն ընդունողներից:

----------

Chuk (22.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Quyr Qery (23.11.2016), Աթեիստ (22.11.2016), Գաղթական (22.11.2016), Ուլուանա (22.11.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սաղ հեչ, հլը պատերացրեք, կանայք սկսել են մեքենա վարել: Սկսել են մեր հետ խաշի նստել: Սկսել են ղեկավար դիրքեր զբաղացնել:


տաբատ հագնելն ու ծխելն էլ վրադիր..
միակ տեսանելի տարբերությունը, որ պահպանել էինք՝ մորուքն էր, էն էլ՝ կոնչիտան ք*քի համը հանեց..

մաքուր սեռական խտրականությունա )))

----------

Chuk (22.11.2016)

----------


## Overdose

Աղբար, կխենթանամ կոր :Smile:  

Ինչի եք ծայրահեղացնում ժողովուրդ? Ավտո քշելը կամ շալվար հագնելը ինչ կապ ունի: Մանրից սղղում ենք դեպի սեռերի տարբերության թեման:

Գռեհիկ բան եմ ասում, բայց տեղին ա իմ կարծիքով: Ես աղջիկներ գիտեմ (ավելի ճիշտ գիտեի), որ ահավոր ծանր էին տանում իրանց դաշտանի օրերը: Հիմա էդ օրերին էլ պիտի ընկերը/ամուսինը/սիրածը գային մխիթարեին?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աղբար, կխենթանամ կոր 
> 
> Ինչի եք ծայրահեղացնում ժողովուրդ? Ավտո քշելը կամ շալվար հագնելը ինչ կապ ունի: Մանրից սղղում ենք դեպի սեռերի տարբերության թեման:
> 
> Գռեհիկ բան եմ ասում, բայց տեղին ա իմ կարծիքով: Ես աղջիկներ գիտեմ (ավելի ճիշտ գիտեի), որ ահավոր ծանր էին տանում իրանց դաշտանի օրերը: Հիմա էդ օրերին էլ պիտի ընկերը/ամուսինը/սիրածը գային մխիթարեին?


Ուրեմն ասեմ, իմանաս, ես էլ եմ դաշտանն ահավոր ծանր տանում։ Ու էդ օրերին ընկերս ինձ մխիթարում ա։ Չես պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան մեծ ա տարբերությունը առաջվա համեմատ, երբ էդ օրերին կծկվում էի մի անկյունում ու տառապում։ Ու ի դեպ, դաշտանը գռեհիկ բան չի։

----------

CactuSoul (22.11.2016), Chuk (22.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Quyr Qery (23.11.2016), Ruby Rue (22.11.2016), Աթեիստ (22.11.2016), Հայկօ (23.11.2016), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2017), Մուշու (29.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2016), Վոլտերա (22.11.2016)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ուրեմն ասեմ, իմանաս, ես էլ եմ դաշտանն ահավոր ծանր տանում։ Ու էդ օրերին ընկերս ինձ մխիթարում ա։ Չես պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան մեծ ա տարբերությունը առաջվա համեմատ, երբ էդ օրերին կծկվում էի մի անկյունում ու տառապում։ Ու ի դեպ, դաշտանը գռեհիկ բան չի։


+1

Վայ ես նե՜նց կուզեի, որ սենց խոսող տղամարդիկ, շատ չէ, տենց մի 2-3 ժամով զգային, թե դաշտանն ինչ ա՝ իր ամբողջ ցավերով հանդերձ: Ու տեսնեմ հլը ոնց չէին ուզելու, որ իրանց կողքին մեկը լիներ, որ իր ներկայությամբ կամ մի բաժակ թեյ տալով կթեթևացներ վիճակը: Հա, ինձ էլ ա հաճախ իմ ընկերը մխիթարել, մի երկու ամիս առաջ էլ էնքան վատ էի, որ նույնիսկ գերմանացի տանտիրուհիս նկատեց, ու մի քիչ հոգ տարավ իմ մասին: Չնայած՝ ինքը կին էր, օքեյ ա, տղամարդկանց պետք չի խառնել մեր այն գռեհիկ բաներին, ինչպիսիք դաշտանն ու ծննդաբերությունն են:

----------

CactuSoul (22.11.2016), Chuk (22.11.2016), GriFFin (23.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Quyr Qery (23.11.2016), Աթեիստ (22.11.2016), Մուշու (29.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2016), Վոլտերա (22.11.2016)

----------


## Overdose

Աղբար, կմահանամ կոր :Smile: 

Բայց ով ասեց, որ դաշտանը գռեհիկ բան ա? Գռեհիկը էդ երեւույթի համեմատությունն էր ծննդաբերության հետ:

Մեկ էլ այ քեզ բան :Smile:  Ժողովուրդ, ես հասկանում եմ, որ գենդեր, մենդեր, առաջադեմ հասարակություն, էմասնիպացիա, բան-ման, բայց կան բաներ, որոնք վսյո տակի շատ ինտիմ ու անձնական բան են, կինը իր փոքրիկ գաղտնիքները պիտի ունենա, որ տղամարդու համար հասանելի չեն: Թե չէ ինչքանով ա ճիշտ սեփական հարուստ ներքնաշխարհը դախազ հանել բրախել տղամարդու դեմը :Shok:  Տենց հետաքրքիր չի:

----------


## Overdose

> ...դիտարկելով նրան ոչ թե որպես իրենց զուգընկերոջ, իրենց հավասար մեկին, իրենց սեփական երեխան ունեցող մեկին, այլ գրավչության օբյեկտի։ Տխուր ա։


Նորմալ չի որ տենց ա? Նորմալ չի որ կինը պիտի գրավիչ լինի տղամարդու համար? եթե ինձ հավասար մեկին ուզենամ, կգնամ մեր հարեւան Գեղամին կկպցնեմ :Smile:  

Բնական ա որ տղամարդը կնոջը ընկալում ա ոչ որպես իրեն հավասար/նույնական մեկին, այլ լրիվ իրենից տարբեր էակի, որը բնության դրած կանոններով իրենից տարբերվում ա: Հատուկ շեշտեմ բոլդով, որ *չեմ ասում, որ կնոջը պետք ա տղամարդուց ցածր դասել, ոչ*: Պարզապես պետք չի էդ երկու սեռերին լղոզել իրար: Գինին կոնյակ չի, թեկուզ երկուսն էլ խաղողից են ստանում: Գինին ու կոնյակը խառնես իրար կստանաս կոնչիտա :Smile: 

Բայց վայթե թեմայից շեղվեցինք:

----------


## keyboard

> Ուրեմն ասեմ, իմանաս, ես էլ եմ դաշտանն ահավոր ծանր տանում։ Ու էդ օրերին ընկերս ինձ մխիթարում ա։ Չես պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան մեծ ա տարբերությունը առաջվա համեմատ, երբ էդ օրերին կծկվում էի մի անկյունում ու տառապում։ Ու ի դեպ, դաշտանը գռեհիկ բան չի։


Դաշտանը գռեհիկ չի, դաշտանը դրոշակ սարքելն ա գռեհիկ։
Լավ ա չեք գրում տամպոնն ու միջադիրն էլ թող հետներս հավասար փոխի ու ինքն էլ կրի, որ մեզ մխիթարված զգանք։

----------


## boooooooom

Կնոջս առաջին ծննդաբերության ժամանակ գիշերվա ժամը 4-ն էր, գլուխս ահավոր ցավում էր ու ես իրան տարա հիվանդանոցում թողեցի ու եկա տուն քնեցի: Առավոտյան հիվանդանոցից զանգը ինձ արթնացրեց, թե ձեր երեխան ծնվել է: Դե գլխացավս դեռ չէր անցել, մի քիչ էլ քնաթաթախ էի. կարճ ասած լուրը ընդունեցի ու (չգիտեմ ոնց) էլի "աչքս կպավ": 1ժամից կարողացա նոր արթնանալ: հագնվեցի, առանց շտապելու երթուղայինով իջա խանութ բուլկի ու սմետան առա (զանգող բուժքույրն էր ասել) ու հանգիստ, մեկ այլ երթուղայինով իջա ծննդատուն...
Հիմա կինս որ պատմում ա, թե էդ գիշերը, երբ որ ես հանգիստ քնած էի, ինքը ինչ տանջանքներ ա ունեցել, ու ոչ ոք Կառլ, ոչ ոք կողքին չեն եղել (բոլորի քունը տարել ա), ու ինքն էլ առաջին անգամ լինելով էդ վիճակում, իրեն թվացել ա, որ կմահանա ցավերից... (ահավոր ծանր ա անցել. երեխայի դիրքը`վատ, տազը նեղ...)
Հիմա, էդ օրվա իմ քնելու համար ես *ահավոր* ամաչում եմ, ու եթե հնարավոր լիներ ժամանակը հետ տալ...
Ժող, անպայման ձեր կնոջ կողքը մնացեք, գոնե առաջին ծննդաբերության ժամանակ, իմ սխալը չկրկնեք:

----------

CactuSoul (23.11.2016), Chuk (23.11.2016), GriFFin (23.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Quyr Qery (24.11.2016), Smokie (23.11.2016), Աթեիստ (23.11.2016), Հայկօ (23.11.2016), Մուշու (29.11.2016), Ուլուանա (23.11.2016), Ռուֆուս (23.11.2016), Վոլտերա (23.11.2016)

----------


## Chilly

Իմ կինը, որպես կանոն, ավելի թույլ ա, երբ ես իրա կողքին եմ: Չգիտեմ դա լավ ա թե չէ, բայց որ ես կողքին եմ լինում սաղ գցում ա վրաս ու դառնում շուտ խուճապի մեջ ընկնող և այլն, բայց հենց մոտը չեմ իրեն հավաքում ա: Եսիմ, իմ կարծիքով ինդիվիդուալ ա սա շատ, մեր դեպքում եթե ես կողքը լինեմ դա կարողա ավելի շատ վնասի քան օգնի:

----------

boooooooom (23.11.2016), Chuk (23.11.2016), Հայկօ (23.11.2016), Մուշու (29.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աղբար, կմահանամ կոր
> 
> Բայց ով ասեց, որ դաշտանը գռեհիկ բան ա? Գռեհիկը էդ երեւույթի համեմատությունն էր ծննդաբերության հետ:
> 
> Մեկ էլ այ քեզ բան Ժողովուրդ, ես հասկանում եմ, որ գենդեր, մենդեր, առաջադեմ հասարակություն, էմասնիպացիա, բան-ման, բայց կան բաներ, որոնք վսյո տակի շատ ինտիմ ու անձնական բան են, կինը իր փոքրիկ գաղտնիքները պիտի ունենա, որ տղամարդու համար հասանելի չեն: Թե չէ ինչքանով ա ճիշտ սեփական հարուստ ներքնաշխարհը դախազ հանել բրախել տղամարդու դեմը Տենց հետաքրքիր չի:


Ինչո՞վ ա գռեհիկ համեմատելը ծննդաբերության հետ: Ի վերջո, ցավերը հենց նույն օրգանի կծկումներից են առաջանում երկու երևույթների ժամանակ էլ: Ուղղակի ծննդաբերության ժամանակ շատ ավելի ուժեղ են:

Իսկ եթե կնոջ՝ ցավի մեջ թաքուն տառապելը նա մենակ նրա համար, որ տղամարդու համար հետաքրքիր չի, ապա ի՞նչ ասեմ: Թարսի պես հենց էս դեպքում ա, որ գենդերային հավասարությունից չենք խոսում, այլ որպես կանայք խոստովանում ենք ու ընդունում ենք, որ մեր կյանքում կան պահեր, երբ ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ ա տղամարդու ներկայությունը: Իսկ էդ ներկայությունը չի ենթադրում կնոջ փոխարեն ծննդաբերել կամ կնոջ փոխարեն տամպոն փոխել, այլ ենթադրում ա տղամարդավարի ներկա գտնվել դժվար պահին ու քաջալերել, մխիթարել, կնոջ ցավը թեթևացնել։




> Նորմալ չի որ տենց ա? Նորմալ չի որ կինը պիտի գրավիչ լինի տղամարդու համար? եթե ինձ հավասար մեկին ուզենամ, կգնամ մեր հարեւան Գեղամին կկպցնեմ 
> 
> Բնական ա որ տղամարդը կնոջը ընկալում ա ոչ որպես իրեն հավասար/նույնական մեկին, այլ լրիվ իրենից տարբեր էակի, որը բնության դրած կանոններով իրենից տարբերվում ա: Հատուկ շեշտեմ բոլդով, որ *չեմ ասում, որ կնոջը պետք ա տղամարդուց ցածր դասել, ոչ*: Պարզապես պետք չի էդ երկու սեռերին լղոզել իրար: Գինին կոնյակ չի, թեկուզ երկուսն էլ խաղողից են ստանում: Գինին ու կոնյակը խառնես իրար կստանաս կոնչիտա
> 
> Բայց վայթե թեմայից շեղվեցինք:


Նորմալ ա, որ կինը պիտի գրավիչ լինի տղամարդու համար, բայց նորմալ չի, երբ տղամարդը կնոջից գրավչություն ա պահանջում ու պահանջում ա, որ էդպիսին լինի միշտ։ Էդ դեպքում կինն ինչի՞ համար ա։ Էն ա, գնացեք, սեքս արեք գրավիչ կանանց հետ առանց որևէ տեսակի պարտակավորության։ Բայց եթե կին եք ուզում, պիտի պատրաստ լինեք, որ էդ կինն օրը 24 ժամ ձեր ուզած տեսքը չի ունենալու, իսկ երբ ցավի մեջ ա լինելու, ձեր կարիքն ա ունենալու։

Ի դեպ, ոչ ոք էս թեմայում երկու սեռերին չի լղոզում։ Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ տղամարդը պիտի կնոջ փոխարեն ծննդաբերի։ Հենց սեռերի տարբերությունը հասկանալն ա ենթադրում, որ տղամարդը պետք ա կնոջ կողքին լինի, երբ կինը դրա կարիքն ունի՝ լինի դա ծննդաբերություն, թե հարսանիք։




> Դաշտանը գռեհիկ չի, դաշտանը դրոշակ սարքելն ա գռեհիկ։
> Լավ ա չեք գրում տամպոնն ու միջադիրն էլ թող հետներս հավասար փոխի ու ինքն էլ կրի, որ մեզ մխիթարված զգանք։


Այ էս քո գրառումը հաստատ գռեհիկ ա։ Որևէ մեկը դաշտանը դրոշակ չի սարքում։ Քիբորդ, ըստ քեզ, փաստորեն, երբ կինը թույլ ա ու ցավերի մեջ, պետք ա իրանից հեռու՞ մնալ։

----------

boooooooom (23.11.2016), CactuSoul (23.11.2016), Quyr Qery (24.11.2016), Աթեիստ (23.11.2016), Հայկօ (23.11.2016), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2017), Մուշու (29.11.2016), Ուլուանա (23.11.2016), Ռուֆուս (23.11.2016), Վոլտերա (23.11.2016)

----------


## John

Էդ բա որ եկեղեցում տեր հերը սիրուն տեքստ ա կարդում, թե բա «երջանկության ու դժբախտության պահին, առողջ թե հիվանդ ժամանակ․․․ բլա բլա» էդ ի՞նչ սրտով եք ասել «այո հայր սուրբ», եթե չեք պատրաստվում հոգեբանական ու ֆիզիկական էդ դժվար պահին (ժամերին) գտնվել կնոջ կողքին։

----------

CactuSoul (23.11.2016), Chuk (23.11.2016), Progart (28.01.2019), Quyr Qery (24.11.2016), Աթեիստ (23.11.2016), Գաղթական (23.11.2016), Հայկօ (23.11.2016), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2017), Մուշու (29.11.2016), Ուլուանա (23.11.2016), Ռուֆուս (23.11.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդ բա որ եկեղեցում տեր հերը սիրուն տեքստ ա կարդում, թե բա «երջանկության ու դժբախտության պահին, առողջ թե հիվանդ ժամանակ․․․ բլա բլա» էդ ի՞նչ սրտով եք ասել «այո հայր սուրբ», եթե չեք պատրաստվում հոգեբանական ու ֆիզիկական էդ դժվար պահին (ժամերին) գտնվել կնոջ կողքին։


մատերը խաչ անել կա, երկաթ կծել կա..

----------

John (23.11.2016), Quyr Qery (24.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Ինչո՞վ ա գռեհիկ համեմատելը ծննդաբերության հետ: Ի վերջո, ցավերը հենց նույն օրգանի կծկումներից են առաջանում երկու երևույթների ժամանակ էլ: Ուղղակի ծննդաբերության ժամանակ շատ ավելի ուժեղ են:
> 
> Իսկ եթե կնոջ՝ ցավի մեջ թաքուն տառապելը նա մենակ նրա համար, որ տղամարդու համար հետաքրքիր չի, ապա ի՞նչ ասեմ: Թարսի պես հենց էս դեպքում ա, որ գենդերային հավասարությունից չենք խոսում, այլ որպես կանայք խոստովանում ենք ու ընդունում ենք, որ մեր կյանքում կան պահեր, երբ ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ ա տղամարդու ներկայությունը: Իսկ էդ ներկայությունը չի ենթադրում կնոջ փոխարեն ծննդաբերել կամ կնոջ փոխարեն տամպոն փոխել, այլ ենթադրում ա տղամարդավարի ներկա գտնվել դժվար պահին ու քաջալերել, մխիթարել, կնոջ ցավը թեթևացնել։


Հմմ… հետաքրքիր էր: ահագին համոզիչ ես խոսում:

Մի հատ հարց լրիվ լուրջ, առանց հեգնանքի նշույլի: Իսկ միասին զուգարան գնալու մասին ինչ կարծիքի ես? ես տենց դեպքեր տեսել եմ բանակում, մարդիկ մի սիգարետն առնում գնում էին միասին ծանր կարիք հոգալու: 

Իմ կարծիքով վսյո տակի մի հատ սահման կա, որից էն կողմը հակառակ սեռը քիթը չպիտի խոթի: Այլապես էդ սահմանը կջնջվի




> մատերը խաչ անել կա, երկաթ կծել կա..


Դեռ չեմ ասել: :Smile:  Դրա համար էլ սենց արխային խոսում եմ :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ միասին զուգարան գնալու մասին ինչ կարծիքի ես?


 :Jpit: 



> Փաստորեն էս համեմատությունը ներհայաստանյան իրականությունում հայտնի օրինակ ա, բացում ա

----------

Progart (28.01.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հմմ… հետաքրքիր էր: ահագին համոզիչ ես խոսում:
> 
> Մի հատ հարց լրիվ լուրջ, առանց հեգնանքի նշույլի: Իսկ միասին զուգարան գնալու մասին ինչ կարծիքի ես? ես տենց դեպքեր տեսել եմ բանակում, մարդիկ մի սիգարետն առնում գնում էին միասին ծանր կարիք հոգալու: 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով վսյո տակի մի հատ սահման կա, որից էն կողմը հակառակ սեռը քիթը չպիտի խոթի: Այլապես էդ սահմանը կջնջվի


Ամեն սահման զույգն ինքն ա որոշում։ Բայց անկեղծ ասած ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու չես ուզում ցավի մեջ տառապող կնոջ ու պարզապես զուգարան գնալու տարբերությունը տեսնել։ Այսինքն, քեզ համար ցավի մեջ տառապող կնոջն օգնելը սահման ա, որը չի՞ կարելի անցնել։

----------


## Overdose

> Ամեն սահման զույգն ինքն ա որոշում։ Բայց անկեղծ ասած ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու չես ուզում ցավի մեջ տառապող կնոջ ու պարզապես զուգարան գնալու տարբերությունը տեսնել։ Այսինքն, քեզ համար ցավի մեջ տառապող կնոջն օգնելը սահման ա, որը չի՞ կարելի անցնել։


Աղբար, կջղայնանամ կոր  :Smile: 

Հույժ զարմացեալ եմ ընդ մտացդ ծննդականություն, զի ցայժմուս ոչ գտար ունակ տարբերել զցավն ծննդոյ եւ զցավն առօրեա :Smile:  Ասածս ինչ ա? Քո ասածից ստացվում ա, որ մենք չենք ուզում ցավի մեջ տառապող կնոջն օգնել: Էդ էդքան էլ էդպես չի: Էստեղ պետք ա մի քիչ հստակեցումներ մտցնել: Ախր էդ ցավ ասածը տարբեր կարա լինի: Օրինակ մեկը ես, երբ ամուսնանամ, Աստված չանի, կինս հիվանդանա կամ մի տեղը ցավա, ձեռիցս եկած ամեն ինչ կանեմ, ոտերի տակ կքնեմ, մինչեւ առողջանա, անկեղծ եմ ասում: 

Բայց ախր դաշտանի կամ ծննդաբերության ցավերը, ոնց ասեմ ախր, էդ էդքան էլ «ցավ» չի: Հիմա բացատրեմ միտքս: Բնությունը կնոջ օրգանիզմը նախագծելուց եւ հավաքելուց հաստատ նախատեսել ա ամրության էնպիսի պաշար, որ կոնկրետ էդ դեպքերին դիմանա: Դրա համար էդ ցավերը նախատեսված են, որ լինելու են ու կնոջ օրգանիզմին պիտի որ բան չլինի դրանցից, եթե իհարկե հատուկ բարդացումներ չլինեն: Ոնց որ ասենք Վիլիս մեքենան գեղի ճամփով քշես, պիտի որ բան չլինի, չէ?  էդ մեքենան նախատեսված ա դրա համար, ու դա էդ մեխանիզմի համար անակնկալ չի:

Նույն կերպ էլ կնոջ օրգանիզմն ա նախատեսված ծննդաբերության համար, ու ծննդի ցավերը «..վաաայ հասեք փրկեք, մեռա» կատեգորիայից պիտի որ չլինեն

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց ախր դաշտանի կամ ծննդաբերության ցավերը, ոնց ասեմ ախր, էդ էդքան էլ «ցավ» չի:


Ցավ ա  :Smile: : Դրան վերաբերվիր նույն կերպ, ոնց, ասենք, ատամի կամ երիկամի ցավերին կվերաբերվես, ու ամեն ինչ տեղը կընկնի: Ցավը ցավ ա: Պարբերականն էլ, քո չունեցածն էլ:

----------

Quyr Qery (24.11.2016), Աթեիստ (23.11.2016), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2017), Մուշու (29.11.2016), Ուլուանա (23.11.2016), Վոլտերա (23.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աղբար, կջղայնանամ կոր 
> 
> Հույժ զարմացեալ եմ ընդ մտացդ ծննդականություն, զի ցայժմուս ոչ գտար ունակ տարբերել զցավն ծննդոյ եւ զցավն առօրեա Ասածս ինչ ա? Քո ասածից ստացվում ա, որ մենք չենք ուզում ցավի մեջ տառապող կնոջն օգնել: Էդ էդքան էլ էդպես չի: Էստեղ պետք ա մի քիչ հստակեցումներ մտցնել: Ախր էդ ցավ ասածը տարբեր կարա լինի: Օրինակ մեկը ես, երբ ամուսնանամ, Աստված չանի, կինս հիվանդանա կամ մի տեղը ցավա, ձեռիցս եկած ամեն ինչ կանեմ, ոտերի տակ կքնեմ, մինչեւ առողջանա, անկեղծ եմ ասում: 
> 
> Բայց ախր դաշտանի կամ ծննդաբերության ցավերը, ոնց ասեմ ախր, էդ էդքան էլ «ցավ» չի: Հիմա բացատրեմ միտքս: Բնությունը կնոջ օրգանիզմը նախագծելուց եւ հավաքելուց հաստատ նախատեսել ա ամրության էնպիսի պաշար, որ կոնկրետ էդ դեպքերին դիմանա: Դրա համար էդ ցավերը նախատեսված են, որ լինելու են ու կնոջ օրգանիզմին պիտի որ բան չլինի դրանցից, եթե իհարկե հատուկ բարդացումներ չլինեն: Ոնց որ ասենք Վիլիս մեքենան գեղի ճամփով քշես, պիտի որ բան չլինի, չէ?  էդ մեքենան նախատեսված ա դրա համար, ու դա էդ մեխանիզմի համար անակնկալ չի:
> 
> Նույն կերպ էլ կնոջ օրգանիզմն ա նախատեսված ծննդաբերության համար, ու ծննդի ցավերը «..վաաայ հասեք փրկեք, մեռա» կատեգորիայից պիտի որ չլինեն


Ճիշտ ես, դաշտանի ու ծննդաբերության ցավերն «առօրյա» ցավեր չեն: Գիտե՞ս ինչու: Որովհետև շատ ավելի ուժեղ են ու հենց «վաաաաայ հասեք, մեռա» կատեգորիայից են: Ավելին՝ բժշկության մեջ որևէ ցավի ուժգնություն նկարագրելու համար ծննդաբերության ցավերի հետ են համեմատում: Օրինակ, միզաքարային հիվանդության ցավի մասին հաճախ ասում են «ծննդաբերության ցավերի նման ուժեղ»:

Անկախ նրանից կնոջ մարմինը նախատեսված ա դրա համար, թե չէ, փաստն էն ա, որ կինն էդ ցավերից հաճույք չի ստանում, ու կողքից որևէ տեսակի օգնության կարիք ունի: Մեկը ես ինքս իմ մաշկի վրա էդ ամենը զգացել եմ ու ասում եմ՝ կարիք ունեմ, որ մեկը լինի մոտս: Եթե ընկերս համարձակվեր ասել՝ մոտդ չեմ լինելու, որտև բնությունը տենց ա նախատեսել, պիտի մենակով տառապես, կասեի՝ հաջող, կգնայի ուրիշի մոտ, ով չի խորշում էդ անտանելի պահերին ձեռք բռնելուց, հետս խոսելուց, թեյ սարքելուց ու դեղատուն գնալուց:

----------

CactuSoul (24.11.2016), Quyr Qery (24.11.2016), Ruby Rue (23.11.2016), Աթեիստ (23.11.2016), Հայկօ (23.11.2016), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2017), Մուշու (29.11.2016), Ուլուանա (23.11.2016), Վոլտերա (23.11.2016)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Աղբար, կջղայնանամ կոր 
> 
> Հույժ զարմացեալ եմ ընդ մտացդ ծննդականություն, զի ցայժմուս ոչ գտար ունակ տարբերել զցավն ծննդոյ եւ զցավն առօրեա Ասածս ինչ ա? Քո ասածից ստացվում ա, որ մենք չենք ուզում ցավի մեջ տառապող կնոջն օգնել: Էդ էդքան էլ էդպես չի: Էստեղ պետք ա մի քիչ հստակեցումներ մտցնել: Ախր էդ ցավ ասածը տարբեր կարա լինի: Օրինակ մեկը ես, երբ ամուսնանամ, Աստված չանի, կինս հիվանդանա կամ մի տեղը ցավա, ձեռիցս եկած ամեն ինչ կանեմ, ոտերի տակ կքնեմ, մինչեւ առողջանա, անկեղծ եմ ասում: 
> 
> Բայց ախր դաշտանի կամ ծննդաբերության ցավերը, ոնց ասեմ ախր, էդ էդքան էլ «ցավ» չի: Հիմա բացատրեմ միտքս: Բնությունը կնոջ օրգանիզմը նախագծելուց եւ հավաքելուց հաստատ նախատեսել ա ամրության էնպիսի պաշար, որ կոնկրետ էդ դեպքերին դիմանա: Դրա համար էդ ցավերը նախատեսված են, որ լինելու են ու կնոջ օրգանիզմին պիտի որ բան չլինի դրանցից, եթե իհարկե հատուկ բարդացումներ չլինեն: Ոնց որ ասենք Վիլիս մեքենան գեղի ճամփով քշես, պիտի որ բան չլինի, չէ?  էդ մեքենան նախատեսված ա դրա համար, ու դա էդ մեխանիզմի համար անակնկալ չի:
> 
> Նույն կերպ էլ կնոջ օրգանիզմն ա նախատեսված ծննդաբերության համար, ու ծննդի ցավերը «..վաաայ հասեք փրկեք, մեռա» կատեգորիայից պիտի որ չլինեն


Overdose, կարա՞ս պատկերացնես մի ցավ, որ քեզ չի թողի ոչ քայլել, ոչ պառկել, ոչ նստել: Ցավ, որ ոնց որ ներքին օրգաններդ  ներսից մեկը բռնի ու մաքսիմալ ուժեղ սեղմի՝ լվացք քամելու պես: Հետո էլ մեկ ուրիշը քացով տա փորիդ ու մեջքիդ: Ու ոչ մի ցավազրկող չօգնի: Ու դրան գումարած՝ հնարավոր ա նաև սրտխառնոց, գլխացավ, ընդհանուր թուլություն: Ես չէի ուզի էս թեմայում շատ խորանալ, բայց էնքան գռեհիկ կգտնվեմ, որ կասեմ, որ ցավի նենց պահեր եմ ունեցել, որ էդ պահին դրանք վերացնելու համար հոգիս սատանային կծախեի կամ եթե մեկն առաջարկեր ինձ սպանել, կարող ա համաձայնեի: Ես ոչ ձեռք ու ոտք ջարդելուց, ոչ էլ հիվանդությունների դեպքում էսքան ինտենսիվ ու մեծ ամպլիտուդով ցավ չեմ զգացել: Մարդ գիտեմ, որ մի քանի անգամ ուշաթափվել ա էդ ցավերից:  Հա, սա պարբերական ա, բնական ա, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ հեշտ ու հանգիստ ա:

Ես վախենում էլ եմ պատկերացնեմ, թե ծննդաբերությունն ինչ ցավոտ ա:

----------

boooooooom (23.11.2016), Chuk (23.11.2016), Quyr Qery (24.11.2016), Աթեիստ (23.11.2016), Նիկեա (23.11.2016), Վոլտերա (23.11.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ թեման լրիվ կարդալու, բայց ուզում եմ կարծիքս գրել.
Ես մեծ հաճույքով Արտակի ձեռքը կբռնեի կեսարյաններիս ժամանակ։ Քանի դեռ չգիտեինք, որ կեսարյան ա լինելու, տենց էլ պլանավորում էինք։ Բայց մեր շաբաթը ուրբաթից շուտ եկավ։ 
Ի դեպ, ես ցավադիմացկուն եմ ու հաստատ ամուսնուս ներկայությունը ցավը փարատելու համար չէր լինելու։ Ես կցանկանայի, ինքն էլ մեր փոքրիկներին տեսներ կյանքի առաջին րոպեներին։ 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------

CactuSoul (24.11.2016), Chuk (23.11.2016), Quyr Qery (24.11.2016), Աթեիստ (23.11.2016), Գաղթական (23.11.2016), Մուշու (29.11.2016)

----------


## keyboard

> Այ էս քո գրառումը հաստատ գռեհիկ ա։ Որևէ մեկը դաշտանը դրոշակ չի սարքում։ Քիբորդ, ըստ քեզ, փաստորեն, երբ կինը թույլ ա ու ցավերի մեջ, պետք ա իրանից հեռու՞ մնալ։


Այ կոնկրետ դու դրոշակ ես սարքում ու իմ գրածն էլ սխալ ես հասկացել ու սխալ ես մեկնաբանում։
Ես չեմ սպասում, որ իմ կողակիցը ցավեր ունենա, որ ես իրան մխիթարեմ կամ կալենդարի վրա նշում անեմ թե դաշտանը երբ ա, որ կողքը լինեմ։ Դա սովորական մարդկային առօրեա ա, որ կողակցիդ ամեն հարցում սատարես ու կողքը լինես, բայց դա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ ծննդաբերության կամ տամպոնը փոխելուց պտի կողքը կանգնես։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ կոնկրետ դու դրոշակ ես սարքում ու իմ գրածն էլ սխալ ես հասկացել ու սխալ ես մեկնաբանում։
> Ես չեմ սպասում, որ իմ կողակիցը ցավեր ունենա, որ ես իրան մխիթարեմ կամ կալենդարի վրա նշում անեմ թե դաշտանը երբ ա, որ կողքը լինեմ։ Դա սովորական մարդկային առօրեա ա, որ կողակցիդ ամեն հարցում սատարես ու կողքը լինես, բայց դա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ ծննդաբերության կամ տամպոնը փոխելուց պտի կողքը կանգնես։


Ստեղ տամպոն փոխելու մասին մենակ դու ես խոսել մինչև հիմա: Ասում ենք՝ ցավ: Դժվա՞ր ա հասկանալը, որ ցավում ա ծննդաբերության ժամանակ:

----------

Գաղթական (23.11.2016), Վոլտերա (23.11.2016)

----------


## keyboard

> Ստեղ տամպոն փոխելու մասին մենակ դու ես խոսել մինչև հիմա: Ասում ենք՝ ցավ: Դժվա՞ր ա հասկանալը, որ ցավում ա ծննդաբերության ժամանակ:


Մի հատ իմ գրառումներից մեջբեր, որտեղ ես ասել եմ, որ չեմ հավատում կամ չեմ հասկանում որ ցավում ա: Աննպատակ գրելու տեղը, ասա էքնան բացատրեմ, որ դու հասկանաս ինչ եմ ասում, դժվարա՞ հասկանալը։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Թեմայի մեջ  :Jpit:  


Հ.Գ Ես գնալու եմ,որ ձեռքս ուժեղ սեխմի  :Love:   :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հատ իմ գրառումներից մեջբեր, որտեղ ես ասել եմ, որ չեմ հավատում կամ չեմ հասկանում որ ցավում ա: Աննպատակ գրելու տեղը, ասա էքնան բացատրեմ, որ դու հասկանաս ինչ եմ ասում, դժվարա՞ հասկանալը։


Օքեյ, հասկանում ես, որ ցավում ա, բայց քո աչքից ու ակամջից հեռու

----------


## keyboard

> Օքեյ, հասկանում ես, որ ցավում ա, բայց քո աչքից ու ակամջից հեռու


 Դու լավ կարողություն ունես քո բառերը ուրիշինի տեղ անցկացնելու, բայց էս էդ դեպքը չի, եթե կոմնկրետ իմ մասին ես ուզում իմանաս՝ ասեմ։ 
Բնականնաբար իմ աչքից հեռու չի, ոչ էլ ականջից, ԲԱՅՑ մի հատ մե՜ծ բայց կա. երբ ինքդ քեզ անպիտան ու անկարող ես զգում իրան օգնել չկարողանալոյդ հարցում, երբ երեխեքս հիվանդանում են, ես իրանց գրկած կարամ խոսքի մի 6 ամիս նստած մնամ, լիժբը լավանան, բայց որ իրանց չեմ կարում օգնեմ, դրանից մեծ տրավմա իմ համար չկա, դրանից մեծ ստրես, դրանից մեց ծավ ես չեմ ունենում ու երբ բժշկի եմ տանում, ականջներս կախ չեմ սպասում,որ ասաները լսեմ, սաղ անձյակազմին շարում եմ ու սաղի ռեսուրսերը կենտրոնացմնում իմ երեխու վրա։
Էսքանից ելնելով՝ ես կարծում եմ, որ  դա լուրջ խնդիր կարա հանդիսանա, երբ ես ներկա լինեմ էդ գործընթացին։ Հիմա հասկացա՞ր։

----------


## keyboard

> Թեմայի մեջ  
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ Ես գնալու եմ,որ ձեռքս ուժեղ սեխմի


Մինչև քո վախտը գա, Բյուրը տղեքին ծննդաբերել կսովորացնի, նենց որ դու քաշվար ապեր։
Մենք ակումբովի կգանք քեզնից ծնունդ կըդունենք, ձեռդ կբռնենք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու լավ կարողություն ունես քո բառերը ուրիշինի տեղ անցկացնելու, բայց էս էդ դեպքը չի, եթե կոմնկրետ իմ մասին ես ուզում իմանաս՝ ասեմ։ 
> Բնականնաբար իմ աչքից հեռու չի, ոչ էլ ականջից, ԲԱՅՑ մի հատ մե՜ծ բայց կա. երբ ինքդ քեզ անպիտան ու անկարող ես զգում իրան օգնել չկարողանալոյդ հարցում, երբ երեխեքս հիվանդանում են, ես իրանց գրկած կարամ խոսքի մի 6 ամիս նստած մնամ, լիժբը լավանան, բայց որ իրանց չեմ կարում օգնեմ, դրանից մեծ տրավմա իմ համար չկա, դրանից մեծ ստրես, դրանից մեց ծավ ես չեմ ունենում ու երբ բժշկի եմ տանում, ականջներս կախ չեմ սպասում,որ ասաները լսեմ, սաղ անձյակազմին շարում եմ ու սաղի ռեսուրսերը կենտրոնացմնում իմ երեխու վրա։
> Էսքանից ելնելով՝ ես կարծում եմ, որ  դա լուրջ խնդիր կարա հանդիսանա, երբ ես ներկա լինեմ էդ գործընթացին։ Հիմա հասկացա՞ր։


Հիմա հասկացա, որտև պարզ ասեցիր: Պետք չի սեփական վախերն ու անհանգստություններն անցկացնել տամպոն փոխելու համեմատության, գենդերային դերերի ու նման այլ հարցերի տակ:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Մինչև քո վախտը գա, Բյուրը տղեքին ծննդաբերել կսովորացնի, նենց որ դու քաշվար ապեր։
> Մենք ակումբովի կգանք քեզնից ծնունդ կըդունենք, ձեռդ կբռնենք։


Տենց եք ասում էլի,որ չենք պսակվում  :Angry2:

----------


## keyboard

> Հիմա հասկացա, որտև պարզ ասեցիր: Պետք չի սեփական վախերն ու անհանգստություններն անցկացնել տամպոն փոխելու համեմատության, գենդերային դերերի ու նման այլ հարցերի տակ:


Կրկնում եմ, էդ անցկացնելը քո մոտ ա լավ ստացվում ու ինչքան էլ դու ազատամիտ ու եվրոպական ազատ արժեքների կրողը լինես, բնության մեջ կա 2 սեռ ու ուզես թե չուզես, գենդեր կասես, սեքսիզմ կասես ինչ կուզես ասա, եթե բնականից տղամարդուն ծննդաբերելու իսկ կնոջը՝ բեղմնավորելու ֆունկցիա տված չի, ուրեմն ծննդաբերելը դա զուտ ԿԱՆԱՑԻ ֆունկցիա ա ու եթե տղամարդու մոտ բնությունից դաշտան չկա, դա էլ ա զուտ կանացի ինդիվիսուալ բան, հիմա եթե դու, դու-ն հռետորական, փորձում ես տղամարդկանց խցկել զուտ ԲՆԱԿԱՆ կանացի ֆունկցիայի մեջ այ դա ա անցկացնել, իսկ իմ ասածը առավել քան բնական մոեցում ա Բյուր ջան։
Ավելի մանրանամ, որ ավելի խորը հասկանաս։ Տղամարդը որ առանց կին մնա, իրա շորերն էլ կլվա, հացն էլ կսարքի, տունն էլ կհավաքի, դե ամեն մեկը իրա չափով, բայց իրա մոտ Բյուր ջան, մենակ մնալուց դաշտան չի սկսվի ու ինքը մենակ մնալուց հետո երեխա ծնելու ունակություն չի ձեռք բերի դա հատուկ ա ԻԳԱԿԱՆ սեռին ու դա ՍԵՌԵՐԻ ԲԱԺԱՆՈՒՄ Ա, դու ինչքան էլ հավասարություն գոռաս՝ դա երբեք չի լինելու ու քո ընկերը ինչքան էլ ձեռդ բռնի, ոչ դաշատնդ ա քո տեղը տանելու, ոչ էլ քո տեղը երեխա ա բերելու, իսկ երեխա պահելու ֆունկցիան, լվացք անելու, երեխու տակդիր փոխելու, բնականաբար ձեռնտու ա որ հավասար անեն, էդ ով չի ուզի երեխա պահելուց օգնող ունենա, նենց որ կենցաղային հեշտ ապրուստը սեռերի հավասարության տակ մի սՂՑԸրա Բյուր ջան։

----------

Overdose (24.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կրկնում եմ, էդ անցկացնելը քո մոտ ա լավ ստացվում ու ինչքան էլ դու ազատամիտ ու եվրոպական ազատ արժեքների կրողը լինես, բնության մեջ կա 2 սեռ ու ուզես թե չուզես, գենդեր կասես, սեքսիզմ կասես ինչ կուզես ասա, եթե բնականից տղամարդուն ծննդաբերելու իսկ կնոջը՝ բեղմնավորելու ֆունկցիա տված չի, ուրեմն ծննդաբերելը դա զուտ ԿԱՆԱՑԻ ֆունկցիա ա ու եթե տղամարդու մոտ բնությունից դաշտան չկա, դա էլ ա զուտ կանացի ինդիվիսուալ բան, հիմա եթե դու, դու-ն հռետորական, փորձում ես տղամարդկանց խցկել զուտ ԲՆԱԿԱՆ կանացի ֆունկցիայի մեջ այ դա ա անցկացնել, իսկ իմ ասածը առավել քան բնական մոեցում ա Բյուր ջան։
> Ավելի մանրանամ, որ ավելի խորը հասկանաս։ Տղամարդը որ առանց կին մնա, իրա շորերն էլ կլվա, հացն էլ կսարքի, տունն էլ կհավաքի, դե ամեն մեկը իրա չափով, բայց իրա մոտ Բյուր ջան, մենակ մնալուց դաշտան չի սկսվի ու ինքը մենակ մնալուց հետո երեխա ծնելու ունակություն չի ձեռք բերի դա հատուկ ա ԻԳԱԿԱՆ սեռին ու դա ՍԵՌԵՐԻ ԲԱԺԱՆՈՒՄ Ա, դու ինչքան էլ հավասարություն գոռաս՝ դա երբեք չի լինելու ու քո ընկերը ինչքան էլ ձեռդ բռնի, ոչ դաշատնդ ա քո տեղը տանելու, ոչ էլ քո տեղը երեխա ա բերելու, իսկ երեխա պահելու ֆունկցիան, լվացք անելու, երեխու տակդիր փոխելու, բնականաբար ձեռնտու ա որ հավասար անեն, էդ ով չի ուզի երեխա պահելուց օգնող ունենա, նենց որ կենցաղային հեշտ ապրուստը սեռերի հավասարության տակ մի սՂՑԸրա Բյուր ջան։


Քիբոօդ, քանի՞ անգամ կրկնեմ, որ չեմ առաջարկում տղամարդկանց էրեխա կամ դաշտան ունենալ, այլ առաջարկում եմ կնոջ կողքին լինել, երբ իրանք ցավի մեջ են՝ լինի դա դաշտան, ծննդաբերոխթյուն, թե ջարդած ոտ: Կողքը լինելն ու ծննդաբերելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Դու չե՞ս տեսնում տարբերությունը: Ու կարծեմ կնոջ մասին հոգ տանելը տղամարդկային ֆունկցիա ա, ոչ թե կանացի:

----------

CactuSoul (24.11.2016), Quyr Qery (24.11.2016), Հայկօ (24.11.2016), Ուլուանա (24.11.2016)

----------


## Apsara

Կարդալու ընթացքում լիքը խնդացի, մանավանդ, երբ խոսոմ դեռ չամուսնացած և երեխա չունեցած տղաները ու նեենց պինդ են կպնում իրենց ասածին, մեծերն էլ ջղայնանում են: Բայց դա լրվ տարիքային ա՝ խոսել մի երևույթից, որի մասին գաղափար չունես անգամ, պնդել մի կարծիք, որը որոշ ժամանակ հետո քոնը չի լինելու: Իսկ Այվին լրիվ կարճ ու կոնկրետ ասաց, էստեղ վիճելու հարց չկա, էստեղ կա ընտրություն, ով ինչ ուզում է ընտրում է, ոչ ճիշտ կա, ոչ սխալ:

Դե նախ ծննդաբերությունը տենց սարսափելի չի, տենց ցավոտ չի ու տենց արյունալի ու գոռգոռոցով լի չի, ինչպես շատերն են պատկերացնում: Կան զուսպ կանայք, կան իրենց կորցնող կանայք, որոնց ի դեպ Հայաստանում շատ վատ են վերաբերվում հենց ծնարանում, ահավոր տհաճ ա, որ ծննդկանի վրա գոռում են, կոպիտ արտահայտություններ են անում, այ սենց կանանց կողքին իրենց տղամարդն ա պետք ու հենց Հայաստանում, զուտ նրա համար, որ չնեղացնեն կնոջը, որը առանց այդ էլ վատ ա տանում ընթացքը:
Իսկ իմ պես կնոջը ոչ ոք պետք չի, ես չեմ սիորում վատով կիսվել, բնավորություն ա: Ցավից մեռնեմ էլ չեմ գոռա, ինքս ինձ հավաքած եմ պահում, լսում եմ  մասնագետի կողմից տրվող հրահանգները, դեռ մի բան էլ կատակում եմ: Այ հետո մեկը կողքս լիներ, ամեն ինչ կտայի, էն հետոն, երբ բոլորը քեզ ու երեխային թողնում են ծնարանում, իրարից հեռու ու գնում: Դու կարող ա մրսես, կարող ա ծարավ լինես, կարող ա տեսնես, թե ոնց ա երեխադ լացում, բայց ոչ կարաս վեր կենաս ոչ գոռաս մարդ կանչես՝ մարդ չկա: Ամեն ինչ լավ ա ավարտվել, բայց Հայաստտանյան հիվանդանոցային  վատ պայմանների, վատ սպասարկման, վատ վերաբերմոնքի խաթեր ադեկվատ տղամարդիկ  ջան գնացեք վերև՝ կնոջ մոտ, որ հնարավորինս լավ անցնի:

----------

Aurora (07.09.2017), boooooooom (26.11.2016), CactuSoul (05.12.2016), Cassiopeia (27.11.2016), Chuk (26.11.2016), Glück (09.07.2017), Progart (29.01.2019), Quyr Qery (01.12.2016), Tiger29 (26.11.2016), Աթեիստ (26.11.2016), Արէա (26.11.2016), Գաղթական (26.11.2016), Մուշու (29.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (26.11.2016), Շինարար (26.11.2016), Ուլուանա (26.11.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Այ հետո մեկը կողքս լիներ, ամեն ինչ կտայի, էն հետոն, երբ բոլորը քեզ ու երեխային թողնում են ծնարանում, իրարից հեռու ու գնում: Դու կարող ա մրսես, կարող ա ծարավ լինես, կարող ա տեսնես, թե ոնց ա երեխադ լացում, բայց ոչ կարաս վեր կենաս ոչ գոռաս մարդ կանչես՝ մարդ չկա: Ամեն ինչ լավ ա ավարտվել, բայց Հայաստտանյան հիվանդանոցային  վատ պայմանների, վատ սպասարկման, վատ վերաբերմոնքի խաթեր ադեկվատ տղամարդիկ  ջան գնացեք վերև՝ կնոջ մոտ, որ հնարավորինս լավ անցնի:


Այ սա ընդունեցի ու  սրա հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ: Սրա համար հաստատ արժի օգտվել ծծնդկանի մոտ լինելու հնարավորությունից:

----------

Apsara (27.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

Թեմայով.

----------


## Rammstein

> Թեմայով.


Ասում ա «Տեսանյութը հեռացվել է YouTube-ի օգտագործման պայմանների խախտման պատճառով:»

----------


## ivy

> Ասում ա «Տեսանյութը հեռացվել է YouTube-ի օգտագործման պայմանների խախտման պատճառով:»


Էստեղ։
Շատ սիրուն տեսանյութ է, ֆեյսբուքում ընկավ աչքովս։ Ֆեյսբուքում լինքը էլ չեմ գտնում, չեմ հիշում` որտեղ էր, բայց մոտս տեսանյութը պահել էի։

----------

Rammstein (07.07.2017), Աթեիստ (07.07.2017)

----------

